# Trump supporters; why are you so angry?



## John Shaw (Dec 10, 2017)

Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head. 

Why can't you just talk calmly and rationally like a civilized person? Why must everything you say/write be tinged with rage?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are.
> 
> Why can't you just talk calmly and rationally like a civilized person? Why must everything you say/write be tinged with rage?


They’re saddled with all kinds of grievances over their personal failures, and they’ll be DAMNED if anybody makes them take reponsibility for it!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 10, 2017)

Troll thread


----------



## John Shaw (Dec 10, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Troll thread



I'm serious. There is a very obvious anger issue with Trump supporters from the neutral observer's point of view. I actually feel a bit sorry for them. It must suck to be so mad all the time.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Troll thread
> ...



Oh give it up. You're ignoring a year of leftist butthurt and starting a thread for effect. Start this garbage in the Badlands or FZ


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## jknowgood (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> 
> Why can't you just talk calmly and rationally like a civilized person? Why must everything you say/write be tinged with rage?


I'm very happy, economy is booming, thank you President Trump! He is also making Obama's legacy, just a bad dream. He is also making liberals lose their minds. Life is good!


----------



## John Shaw (Dec 10, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



It's political because the Trump supporters are a political group.

I'm not necessarily ignoring the "leftists" (more like the PC police but whatever ...), but I just don't see many of them posting on here, and those that do tend to be more sarcastic than angry.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> 
> Why can't you just talk calmly and rationally like a civilized person? Why must everything you say/write be tinged with rage?



Probably because Progressive stupidity pisses off rational people like no other stupidity can.

That said, you don't see Trump supporters kneeling in the street wearing funny hats and primal screaming at the moon, now do ya.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



Whatever....stupid thread. I'm not angry at all. Trump's doing ok


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 10, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> ...



Me too!  Grinning ear to ear.


----------



## tigerred59 (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> 
> Why can't you just talk calmly and rationally like a civilized person? Why must everything you say/write be tinged with rage?


*Trump supporters are absent of anything outside of rage. The only thing that will make these peanut brain mf's happy is Trump declaring war on every muslim, black, latino and women in the country..then they'll be happy again*


----------



## John Shaw (Dec 10, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> ...



Yeah, there's that anger creeping through your post. It's not enough to be happy about the jobs; you are supposedly happy because other people are miserable. Except, that's not the way happy people actually think, unless they're sociopaths.


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


Oh my, you must not be paying attention. Liberals on here is even calling for impeachment cause Trump kissed a woman on the lips, oh the horror! Lol


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 10, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> ...


Lol, your one of the liberals losing their minds on here daily,  because of Trump. Lol


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> 
> Why can't you just talk calmly and rationally like a civilized person? Why must everything you say/write be tinged with rage?



and you're not seeing that from the left?


----------



## John Shaw (Dec 10, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> ...



Some, but not nearly to the same extent.


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


If you can't find humour in this. Well I guess you're a typical liberal.


 
Yes, they are losing their minds.


----------



## John Shaw (Dec 10, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



There's like Lakhota, Jillian, and a few other people who are like that. Vs. about 50 Trump supporters who also fall into that category of hyperbolic, angry, name-calling posters.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



I disagree


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 10, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> ...


We also aren't crapping on our hands, and taking a picture shooting a Bird. Supposedly to Trump supporters.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 10, 2017)

The Alt and Far Rights are politically impotent, growing weaker, and they know it.

They perceive they are losing power, and that loss will continue to grow.

They act like they are fascists unwilling to accept the democratic process.

Shame, but there it is.


----------



## John Shaw (Dec 10, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



Oi, what?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Troll thread


Anger displayed as the OP stated.


----------



## nat4900 (Dec 10, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> *Me too! Grinning ear to ear*.




More like.........


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


More anger displayed as an example that the OP has made a valid point.


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Yes, I'll try to find the thread and post the link, but snowflakes are doing it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 10, 2017)

The Alt and Far Rights cannot discuss calmly and politely the important issues of the day as they should if they were good Americans.


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


No more anger than Obama supporters. You weren't happy with the first black president.  All a sudden if you didn't agree with obama, you were a racist.


----------



## John Shaw (Dec 10, 2017)

I also want to add that it makes sense for liberals to be angry. They have no power. Trump is in office, for God's sake. A guy who talks about grabbing women and kissing them without warning, who has stereotyped illegal immigrants as thugs and rapists, who has stacked his cabinet with ex-bankers. 

Trump supporters don't have such reasons to be angry. They have their guy in the White House. They're getting what they want. What's your excuse for all the rage?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Coming on...calling a thread "stupid" and "troll"...nope, not angry at all.....no need to be concerned....all is well.....


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> 
> Why can't you just talk calmly and rationally like a civilized person? Why must everything you say/write be tinged with rage?



Dear John Shaw:
If you lump all Trump Supporters together this way, instead of addressing each person as a unique individual, one on one, that's part of the problem.

The ones "lumping all liberals together" as one huge "snowflake" storm make the same mistake.

When people on both sides "rant and rave" at each other "collectively as a group" that's what is causing this phenomenon.  It's mutual.

If you want to see different, then let's remember to address each person individually, and break down this habit of attacking and blaming problems on "whole groups of anonymous people."

"WE ARE ALL INDIVIDUALS"

If we want people to take individual responsibility instead of acting on "mob mentality," we should address one another as equal persons and not as "just another member of a whole group."

Thanks John Shaw 
Yours truly, emilynghiem

And if you want to understand Trump Supporters individually, I can answer with what I know among me and my friends who are Trump Supporters. I have as many friends who are Sanders or Clinton/Obama supporters, so I have had to address all these who  project "mob mentality" on others while we strive to respect and address one another as individuals. Every person and group I know has this issues, especially with political groups that exploit and thrive on "collective" mentality.  This can work for us, as in collective bargaining to protect individuals with the same issues or grievance, or it can work against us when we get divided into pools of people bullying each other instead of collaborating as "allies" in partnership, teams and cooperatives that can preserve the diversity while still allowing groups to work together. America is at the stage of addressing our diversity, especially politically, and this will likely invoke changes to our party, media and legal system that is adversarial instead of collaborative.  It takes EACH of  us to change how we see, say and approach things INDIVIDUALLY first; then together we can change how groups operate collectively. Individual comes first! Thanks John! I'm willing to work with you and ask your help to work with me.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 10, 2017)

Trump supporters coalesced due to anger.  Trump himself stoked that anger.  The question is not why are they so angry now, but why don't they start behaving like leaders and not insurgents,


----------



## iceberg (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> 
> Why can't you just talk calmly and rationally like a civilized person? Why must everything you say/write be tinged with rage?


my god - you are so full of shit i'm amazed you can walk.


----------



## John Shaw (Dec 10, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> ...



Well my guy, I wish I had time for all that. I don't know everyone here on a personal level. But there's enough of a trend to comment on.

But if you want, I can drop the TM: Not all Trump supporters if you like.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> I also want to add that it makes sense for liberals to be angry. They have no power. Trump is in office, for God's sake. A guy who talks about grabbing women and kissing them without warning, who has stereotyped illegal immigrants as thugs and rapists, who has stacked his cabinet with ex-bankers.
> 
> Trump supporters don't have such reasons to be angry. They have their guy in the White House. They're getting what they want. What's your excuse for all the rage?



    We have every reason to be pissed at the left wing media who repeatedly report fake news.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 10, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> ...


it's like i've said many many times -

you'll never understand people you place into a stereotype so you don't have to.


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> I also want to add that it makes sense for liberals to be angry. They have no power. Trump is in office, for God's sake. A guy who talks about grabbing women and kissing them without warning, who has stereotyped illegal immigrants as thugs and rapists, who has stacked his cabinet with ex-bankers.
> 
> Trump supporters don't have such reasons to be angry. They have their guy in the White House. They're getting what they want. What's your excuse for all the rage?


Not getting everything, republicans aren't really working with Trump. That's okay, we can show them come November.


----------



## Godboy (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> 
> Why can't you just talk calmly and rationally like a civilized person? Why must everything you say/write be tinged with rage?


Youre angry because we laugh at the lefts pitiful crying all the time. Dont project your emotions on us. We are enjoying life while you angry lefties make troll threads like this. Relax, you are only going to have to deal with Trump for YEARS!!!!! 


Lefties are ANGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> 
> Why can't you just talk calmly and rationally like a civilized person? Why must everything you say/write be tinged with rage?


This may be a couple of things.
Some people have a low tolerance for stupidity. Some are just plants.
You see, what the left specializes in is instigating a confrontation. 
You spit in someone's face in order to solicit a violent reaction. 
It's a classic communist tactic.


----------



## John Shaw (Dec 10, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > I also want to add that it makes sense for liberals to be angry. They have no power. Trump is in office, for God's sake. A guy who talks about grabbing women and kissing them without warning, who has stereotyped illegal immigrants as thugs and rapists, who has stacked his cabinet with ex-bankers.
> ...



You could just ... not watch it?


----------



## John Shaw (Dec 10, 2017)

Godboy said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> ...



???


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Alt and Far Rights are politically impotent, growing weaker, and they know it.
> 
> They perceive they are losing power, and that loss will continue to grow.
> 
> ...


Ironically, they hold the keys to all three branches of government and they still can't get away from their feelings of impotence and victimhood.  Sad.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Dec 10, 2017)

Meh, you'd be angry too if you lived in Canada.


----------



## John Shaw (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The Alt and Far Rights are politically impotent, growing weaker, and they know it.
> ...



That's kind of my point. They rant and rage at that which should be insignificant to them. The leftwing media? Who cares? What difference does it make, what Chris Cuomo is saying? I don't give a rat's ass about CNN. I feel like the Trump supporters watch CNN religiously just so they can get nice and angry. Or, at least, whenever FOX is on commercial.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> ...




AND THEN, act as though the person you provoked, is the bad guy because of his anger.


John, we are on to you, and we aren't playing by your asshole rules anymore.


THe more you try, the more push back you will get. 

You act like a fucking asshole, we will treat you like you deserve.


----------



## Godboy (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


Dude, relax. Quit getting angry over everything.


----------



## John Shaw (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



How so?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

iceberg said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> ...


There's some more of that anger the OP is referring to.


----------



## John Shaw (Dec 10, 2017)

Godboy said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Haha. Nice try.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



   So you're okay with the media spreading propaganda?
How fascist of you.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Godboy said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> ...


Where was that picture taken and when?


----------



## John Shaw (Dec 10, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I mean, I'd rather it not be that way, but ... I just don't watch it. I usually listen to POTUS on Sirius. Much more balanced perspectives on there, though Steele and Ungar have been pretty anti-Trump for a while now ...


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> ...



Like this?


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



THe Race Card is a prime example.

Imagine if you will, that every time you engaged in any discussion, that some piece of shit, that a chorus of drooling morons called you a vile name, every single time.


WOUld you turn the other cheek and just let it ride?

Or would you call them the pieces of shit that they are, and point out that they were fucking cowards for only talking like that online?


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> I also want to add that it makes sense for liberals to be angry. They have no power. Trump is in office, for God's sake. A guy who talks about grabbing women and kissing them without warning, who has stereotyped illegal immigrants as thugs and rapists, who has stacked his cabinet with ex-bankers.
> 
> Trump supporters don't have such reasons to be angry. They have their guy in the White House. They're getting what they want. What's your excuse for all the rage?



Dear John Shaw 
Liberals are acting out of fear.
I have tried to approach my fellow libs and progressives with the Greens and Dems, and organize solutions around the party structures and leadership, starting on a local scale. So far a handful of Greens have agreed we need to build health care coops on a district level BEFORE trying to expect to get anywhere with universal care on a national scale. Most libs and Dems are taught they have no power and it all belongs to party and govt. So this is a new twist to lobby members to organize resources and "build it ourselves."

Incidentally there are conservatives like Sean Hannity also preaching and lobbying for health care coops as the model to follow!

So these people who have the resources to organize these, shouldn't be fearful or angry, right? Because they do have the power and ability to promote this through their rightwing media as Hannity HAS been doing, right?

But John Shaw the left and right are so segregated, socially politically and in the media, they aren't hearing or seeing they have the same solutions! the Greens have activists here and there teaching and lobbying for workers and health care coops. Conservatives are saying and promoting the same thing. And they are missing each other because of the crap in the media pitting both sides in yell wars and bullying contests slamming each other's leadership.

So one side gets mad that the libs are "painting Cons as wanting to take away health care and let people die" when in fact, Hannity and the doctors he promotes are arguing for the SAME solutions that the GREENS are arguing for, in terms of locally managed health care coops and not trying to mandate choices top down through federal govt.

The other side gets mad that libs are bashed as "just being against Trump" instead of having real grievances and solutions THAT AREN'T BEING HEARD THROUGH A POLARIZED MEDIA THAT PROFITS OFF MUTUAL BULLYING CONTESTS.

Both sides get incited by the other.

Trump and Congress are still caught in the middle of this, and still passing things that both sides don't like.  

John Shaw the same way ACA and mandates that handed health care dollars over to insurance interests and lobbies DIDN'T PLEASE OR REPRESENT the real liberal left that wanted universal care NOT corporate insurance, the current tax reforms AREN'T representing the TRUE conservatives who are finding out it's just a symbolic "first step" but far short of solving problems with overreaching govt. It only addresses the taxes and doesn't solve the problems with govt costing so much in taxes.

So the REAL cons and REAL libs are both having to fight "battles against their own leaders in Congress" still selling out for compromise because they aren't hearing or focusing on solutions that both sides actually AGREE on.

both sides have the RIGHT answer to health care, which is locally managed coops which preserves freedom of choice from govt controls.
but neither side is being heard because of the yell wars and bullying incited by media and party to hype up voters and elections.

So the hype and "anger/fear" based lobbying continues in the media because it sells ads for donors and ratings in the media, and gets people to the polls.

but it isn't about the solutions that would require people and parties on both left and right collaborating on RATIONAL means of accomplishing common goals while resolving common grievances of protecting free market choices, individual freedom of choice, and civil liberties that both libs and cons argue is at stake.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



  But other mindless people who know nothing about politics do watch it and it influences them.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm angry because Hillary isn't president. She was the most experienced person to seek public office since Pericles 2500 years ago and extremely honest and charming, but most of all a woman!


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 10, 2017)

Why all the scapegoats?  "The Media"!  There's an institution that can be blamed.  But doing so brings its own perils.  Journalism is the only profession mentioned in the constitution.  Yet making journalism mistrusted and suspicious erodes the necessary function of journalism.

Liberals.  There's a group to demean.  But when the majority in congress and the senate and the White House is not in the hands of Liberals, blaming Liberals for every sin under the sun is disingenuous at best, feebly incompetent at worst.  

Minorities.  Groups without the political power those who seek to scrap them hold.  Blaming minorities for their own failings while ignoring the hurdles imposed by the political majority is cruel and utterly unAmerican.

Lots and lots of scapegoats suggests very little in political imagination and leadership.  And that's where we are today.


----------



## John Shaw (Dec 10, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > I also want to add that it makes sense for liberals to be angry. They have no power. Trump is in office, for God's sake. A guy who talks about grabbing women and kissing them without warning, who has stereotyped illegal immigrants as thugs and rapists, who has stacked his cabinet with ex-bankers.
> ...



So basically you're saying that they are angry at their corporate slave masters, but are redirecting that anger toward liberals. And vice versa.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


More of that anger.....an excellent example for what the OP is talking about.


----------



## John Shaw (Dec 10, 2017)

Meathead said:


> I'm angry because Hillary isn't president. She was the most experienced person to seek public office since Pericles 2500 years ago and extremely honest and charming, but most of all a woman!



Lul.


----------



## Godboy (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


Yeah, kinda like your dumb OP, right? Nice try.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> 
> Why can't you just talk calmly and rationally like a civilized person? Why must everything you say/write be tinged with rage?



The Trump message is predicated on the entitlement politics of white victimization.  That white people are oppressed, victimized, and marginalized. And that Trump will make America Great again by making white people 'powerful' again.

The flip side of this message is that you have to make your target audience feel small, powerless and weak in order to convince them that you can make them large, powerful and strong.

Its the perception of weakness and victimization among Trump's core supporters that is the source of their anger. And Trump regularly feeds that anger for his political benefit. He's kinda a one trick pony in that regard.

But its a really good trick.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Haven't we had to put up with it with parts of the media, FOX and Breitbart, etc. for quite a while?


----------



## John Shaw (Dec 10, 2017)

Godboy said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Nice try buddy .Haha!


----------



## Meathead (Dec 10, 2017)

Skylar said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> ...


Can you make America great again without empowering people?


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Dear Correll 
I find it most effective to address both.

Try to resolve the issue of namecalling by both sides acknowledging neither one likes to be addressed that way, and call a mutual truce.

Stick to the principles points and CONTENT to the argument. Respect the person and the material or message they are trying to address.

but separate the language and layer of bullying going on from the two people behind that barrier.

Agree to remove the barrier and try to address each other as people equally angry, insulted or in fear of being oppressed by these same barriers.

this is best achieved in an environment of mutual  respect. And yes, sometimes we have to be the first to show respect for the other, before they agree to drop the namecalling and try to be more respectful in return.

To turn the other cheek does NOT mean to take abuse and enable it like a doormat Correll:
It REALLY means to address one another as EQUAL peers
(the explanation of the Bible is that slapping someone left handed means a citizen is rebuking a slave who is not a citizen, because the left hand was reserved for that. But if someone does this, you ask them to "use their right hand" or rebuke you as an equal citizen which is a righthanded slap. You correct them and tell them if we are going to go head to head it will be as equals, not inferiors.)


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Every single time?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



  Had the MSM been honest alternate media wouldn't have been needed now would they?


----------



## Godboy (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


If I gave you those answers, how would it help your case? You aren't suggesting that the right has been donning masks and mob attacking people, are you?


----------



## John Shaw (Dec 10, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Well FOX and Breitbart are pretty much the same thing, but appealing to a different kind of audience. So ... not sure how that's really alternative media, in the sense that it's intrinsically different.


----------



## DrLove (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> 
> Why can't you just talk calmly and rationally like a civilized person? Why must everything you say/write be tinged with rage?



They're the grumpiest bunch of _"winners"_ I've ever seen in my life. It is an inexplicable phenomenon.

They will of course claim that us _"snowflakes"_ are _"butthurt"_ over the election. Not me - this is a defining moment in our nations history. Will we become hateful, spittle flinging white nationalists who withdraw from the world and pretend we can create some sort of Euro-blooded utopia, or will we support what our country has always been about.

I believe the latter - and that Trump will never win again with his 35% approval rating and 10-20% amongst our allies.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

I’m a Trump supporter and I’m pretty happy right now. I’m making very good money, I have a beautiful wife, my children are successful, and Hillary is not POTUS. The only possibly “want” I could have is some of the guns on my wish list. Particularly a Thompson.

As per the ignorant OP, the reason I post with name calling is because I hate Progressives. The fact that Progressives and their agenda are getting their ignorant asses kicked hard, adds to my happiness.

I am very far from angry, worried, or upset in any way.


----------



## whitehall (Dec 10, 2017)

After we saw crazy angry democrats riot on inauguration day and smash windows and torch cars the left has the gall to lecture republicans about anger? After we saw H'wood celebs threaten the President with everything from assault to arson and murder the crazy left has the gall to lecture republicans about anger? Even when we saw a democrat Sanders activist plan to and try to murder every conservative Republican congressman when he opened fire on a baseball team the crazy angry, disappointed and incoherent left has the gall to lecture republicans about anger. Go figure.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 10, 2017)

DrLove said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> ...


So, you are a butt-hurt snowflake seems to be what you're saying. A fleeting moment of lucidity, I'm sure.


----------



## John Shaw (Dec 10, 2017)

PredFan said:


> I’m a Trump supporter and I’m pretty happy right now. I’m making very good money, I have a beautiful wife, my children are successful, and Hillary is not POTUS. The only possibly “want” I could have is some of the guns on my wish list. Particularly a Thompson.
> 
> As per the ignorant OP, the reason I post with name calling is because I hate Progressives. The fact that Progressives and their agenda are getting their ignorant asses kicked hard, adds to my happiness.
> 
> I am very far from angry, worried, or upset in any way.



Happy people don't take pleasure in the unhappiness of others. That's just not how it works. There's a hole inside you, whether you recognize it or not.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



    There was a time the MSM was trustworthy.
They've now turned into the Progda and are just a mouthpiece for the DNC.


----------



## John Shaw (Dec 10, 2017)

whitehall said:


> After we saw crazy angry democrats riot on inauguration day and smash windows and torch cars the left has the gall to lecture republicans about anger? After we saw H'wood celebs threaten the President with everything from assault to arson and murder the crazy left has the gall to lecture republicans about anger? Even when we saw a democrat Sanders activist plan to and try to murder every conservative Republican congressman when he opened fire on a baseball team the crazy angry, disappointed and incoherent left has the gall to lecture republicans about anger. Go figure.



I'm not on the left. I identify with no ideology. So in this case, your post is predicated on a fallacy. Unless you want to specify another poster.


----------



## Thinker101 (Dec 10, 2017)

DrLove said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> ...




No kidding, Hillary the lying POS is going to run again?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Godboy said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


More anger.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I’m a Trump supporter and I’m pretty happy right now. I’m making very good money, I have a beautiful wife, my children are successful, and Hillary is not POTUS. The only possibly “want” I could have is some of the guns on my wish list. Particularly a Thompson.
> ...



Here’s a dose of reality for you: while it isn’t necessary for happiness it can certainly add to it. Especially when they deserve every bit of the misfortune they come into. You can spare me the meaningless psychobabble.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

Thinker101 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



I really hope so but I’ll bet the DNC won’t allow it.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 10, 2017)

Meathead said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



Oh, the idea that white people are oppressed is blithering nonsense. On virtually every discernible measure, they are at the top of the food chain. Longest lifespans, lowest crime rates, most degrees, highest incomes, most business owners, largest chunk of the population.

But the *perception* of white victimization among his core base is something that Trump rabidly feeds. Trump benefits by making white people feel small, weak and powerless.


----------



## John Shaw (Dec 10, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Well, yes and no.

The MSM, as in CNN, MSNBC, CBS, are all filled with reporters who tend to be liberal. So they are going to slant that way in their reporting.

But the real problem with them is that they are SENSATIONALISTS! Everything has to be big! Everyone has to be loud! And all that noise, and embellishment, and guests who are ultra opinionated and brought on only to fight each other with their usual talking points, intermingles with the natural biases of the individuals belonging to the network to create what is perceived to be, as you put it, a mouthpiece for the DNC.

Also, it is in large part the editors that create the bias. The reporters often complain in private about how they'd rather take a more neutral stance but get forced into the opinionated pieces by their editors, probably to get more views.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Skylar said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> ...


A really good trick for people who want to be fooled again and again and again.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



  So you're okay with the supposedly unbiased media reporting with a leftist slant?


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

Skylar said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Your analogy is complete garbage unless every single white man is rich, and powerful. They aren’t soyou are full of shit as usual.


----------



## DrLove (Dec 10, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Dear John Shaw:
> If you lump all Trump Supporters together this way, instead of addressing each person as a unique individual, one on one, that's part of the problem.
> 
> The ones "lumping all liberals together" as one huge "snowflake" storm make the same mistake.
> ...



Super-nice post Emily, the kind of which we could use more of around here. The stereotyping and tribalism we are currently experiencing needs to go - Pronto


----------



## Meathead (Dec 10, 2017)

Skylar said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


I guess you have to believe in yourself. You need to remind yourself you are not a puny snowflake or a victim. It's up to you.


----------



## Thinker101 (Dec 10, 2017)

Wow, time after time we’ve seen liberals demean and accuse others.  Fortunately we’ve also seen how  they typically are the ones blaming others for what they are doing.


----------



## John Shaw (Dec 10, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



No but the only thing you can do is not watch it. And I don't.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Are you serious?   Alternative media has been there and continues to be there to sucker the weak of mind....just a political bent to the old tabloids that have been around and before them the yellow journalism papers and so on and so forth.  It's all about making money off that target audience...the easily led thru pretend persecution.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



Extremely well said and astute John Shaw 
Yes, I have compared the old division between "field slaves" pitted against "house slaves" with today's political enslavement of taxpayers as "the party of the poor" and the "party of the rich" both blaming each other instead of uniting to liberate themselves from mutual oppression of our voices and resources.

Exactly! BINGO you nailed it.
I nominate you for a media campaign to bring together the parties tired of this endless battling and bullying.  You can take what both sides are yelling about, summarize it in a nutshell. And serve it to them, like an ace tennis player slamming it on the line in one shot!!!


----------



## DrLove (Dec 10, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> We have every reason to be pissed at the left wing media who repeatedly report fake news.



The only "fake news" is coming from Fox and your Cheeto Jesus.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Godboy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Why do you hesitate to tell where and when that was taken?


----------



## Thinker101 (Dec 10, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Dunno, they may need the funding, just like last time.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

PredFan said:


> I’m a Trump supporter and I’m pretty happy right now. I’m making very good money, I have a beautiful wife, my children are successful, and Hillary is not POTUS. The only possibly “want” I could have is some of the guns on my wish list. Particularly a Thompson.
> 
> As per the ignorant OP, the reason I post with name calling is because I hate Progressives. The fact that Progressives and their agenda are getting their ignorant asses kicked hard, adds to my happiness.
> 
> I am very far from angry, worried, or upset in any way.


Why do you hate progressives?


----------



## Thinker101 (Dec 10, 2017)

DrLove said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > We have every reason to be pissed at the left wing media who repeatedly report fake news.
> ...



Yup, that must be why liberal news stations are terminating "newscasters" or giving them extended leaves.


----------



## DrLove (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> AND THEN, act as though the person you provoked, is the bad guy because of his anger.
> 
> John, we are on to you, and we aren't playing by your asshole rules anymore.
> 
> ...



Well there's the spittle John was referring to


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Dear bodecea Like the parties that get hijacked by corporatized or elitist interests, yes, unfortunately the alternative media suffers this as well.

If you look deeper at the individual independent media, like the factions and fractions within the parties, that's where you will find pockets of solutions, and people willing to work across party and media lines on common solutions!

We do have to start with taking back media and party, by starting with these independent voices and factions with the RIGHT ideas. There are some on the left, on the right, with all groups including with media.  We find the right contacts, link those together across party lines and barriers, and these right solutions will speak for themselves.

Once we have a good lead, the rest will follow like a mass herd. The sheep mentality will work for us, instead of against us, when we pinpoint and focus on the right messages and approach that actually unite people on all sides.

the media groups are going through this, similar to parties dividing against themselves to weed out the corporate hijackers and elitists exploiting the groups for their own agenda. Look deeper, and you will see the real people fighting this battle not to be silenced by what we see in the media which doesn't represent the people and workers on the ground level fighting an uphill battle.


----------



## Peach (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Troll thread
> ...



I see this also, Trump backers are just ANGRY, if the slightest comment that does not praise him appears.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I’m a Trump supporter and I’m pretty happy right now. I’m making very good money, I have a beautiful wife, my children are successful, and Hillary is not POTUS. The only possibly “want” I could have is some of the guns on my wish list. Particularly a Thompson.
> ...



Probably too many reasons to list. But just a few off the top of my head:

They are hypocrites. 
They tell lies that they know full well are lies.
They are party and agenda before country.
They are the true racists.
They are the largest hate group in the world.
They have almost the entire media in their side.
Half of them are profoundly stupid and the other half are compulsive liars.
They don’t know history.
They don’t know economics.
They don’t really care about black people
They don’t really care about women

And that’s just off the top of my head.


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> 
> Why can't you just talk calmly and rationally like a civilized person? Why must everything you say/write be tinged with rage?




Careful you don't hurt yourself, John, you're looking in the mirror again and mistaking your own image for the outside world . . .


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

Btw, as far as being “angry”, I was this “angry” when Obama was potus and Trump wasn’t running for anything. It has nothing to do with Trump.


----------



## DrLove (Dec 10, 2017)

Skylar said:


> Oh, the idea that white people are oppressed is blithering nonsense. On virtually every discernible measure, they are at the top of the food chain. Longest lifespans, lowest crime rates, most degrees, highest incomes, most business owners, largest chunk of the population.
> 
> But the *perception* of white victimization among his core base is something that Trump rabidly feeds. Trump benefits by making white people feel small, weak and powerless.



Winner ^ ^ ^ That's precisely correct. You can feel the Trump effect right here in this thread from certain of his disciples. And kudos to John Shaw for the OP and to several others who've contributed - on both sides of the coin. 

There's nothing flamey about the subject matter. We can either discuss it rationally, or return to our corners to reapply the tribal warpaint. 

But you're right. Trumplings are VERY afraid of the changing demographics in this country. Trump panders to their worst instincts.


----------



## DrLove (Dec 10, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Dear bodecea Like the parties that get hijacked by corporatized or elitist interests, yes, unfortunately the alternative media suffers this as well.
> 
> If you look deeper at the individual independent media, like the factions and fractions within the parties, that's where you will find pockets of solutions, and people willing to work across party and media lines on common solutions!
> 
> ...



If you're running for office any time soon - then you have my vote


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 10, 2017)

Peach said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Nah, we're used to it. Been going on over a year. Extreme butthurt


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> 
> Why can't you just talk calmly and rationally like a civilized person? Why must everything you say/write be tinged with rage?


----------



## DrLove (Dec 10, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Probably too many reasons to list. But just a few off the top of my head:
> 
> They are hypocrites.
> They tell lies that they know full well are lies.
> ...



You just painted a picture that looks exactly like this


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 10, 2017)

PredFan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


My God!  You ticked off every box where Trumpians are concerned.  It's uncanny how your concerns about progressives are precisely the concerns about Trumpians.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

DrLove said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, the idea that white people are oppressed is blithering nonsense. On virtually every discernible measure, they are at the top of the food chain. Longest lifespans, lowest crime rates, most degrees, highest incomes, most business owners, largest chunk of the population.
> ...



Here you go snowflake:


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 10, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are.
> ...



They are frightened, terrified...afraid of change, progress, social evolution, loss of white privilege, loss of a cozy little world where they are the favored race, where their religion controls everything, where their view of the world is maintained.  They are like a scared wild animal, screaming and squealing and squirming, biting and hissing at anything they feel is a threat.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

DrLove said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Probably too many reasons to list. But just a few off the top of my head:
> ...



Ah! The old playground response: “I know YOU are but what am I?”

What are you 10?


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Wow! Butthurt children all over this thread!

Do you ignorant children ever have an original thought?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 10, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...




"They are like a scared wild animal, screaming and squealing and squirming, biting and hissing at anything they feel is a threat"

Referring to Trump voters, or Hillary voters?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


When did that happen?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



  I dont give a rats ass if you watch it or not,other gullible dumbfucks do and it influences our elections.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


And how did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



   The MSM have been shilling for the DNC for the last two decades at the very least and now the chickens are coming home to roost.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



Thanks DrLove
With me voting for John Shaw we'd have to set it up
as a win-win situation where everyone gets the representation
and leadership that works for them.

What I am proposing is to revamp the Electoral College system by district, where each party operating in that district can have proportional seats on a council or panel to receive and compile input DIRECTLY from party members, including grievances against govt abuses or discrimination by policies. 

The power over the grievance and correction/reform process would be shared by  people TRAINED to apply conflict resolution and consensus statements, as the Green party tries to do with proportional representation and with consensus based decisions. (I've met people who were Libertarian, progressive liberal, conservative Democrat, Constitutional etc. lobbying to either adapt the Grand Jury system for local people to check govt abuses, or who wrote state legislation for a local civilian oversight commission, or passed federal legislation to create democratically elected resident councils for community self-government, which are variations of the same concept, all locally managed as the common theme and structure)

What is missing is the training and assistance with people who can facilitate solutions, or can write out where parties clash and simply cannot resolve differences in beliefs.  I would like a full time job helping to write out and present such "position statements" to Congress, based on field intake at district and precinct levels with collaboration from all parties with a vested stake in protecting equal representation of all people, regardless of religious or political beliefs or bias.

I notice John Shaw is even more adept and astute at calling out the problem and stating it more precisely. I am better at fielding the input, but need to work with people like JS who can summarize it and make it mainstream for the public audiences.

If we work in teams, I think we can put this together.
then DrLove ANYONE can lead or train for any office that fits their skills and the level of representation and population they can handle.  By distributing the responsibility, we won't have backlogs and won't have people of conflicting beliefs imposing their biases on others who disagree.  We'd organize by party and by district so people can get what they want and believe in, and separate from other people or groups who believe and want to fund a different policy!

That's what I hope to set up through the Greens and Democrats stuck outside the loop with this Administration and Congressional lineup. I am asking the liberal progressives to organize by district, around precinct structures of the local party leadership and membership, to use indymedia and pacifica public radio and TV to mobilize local resources, and set up solutions directly as models to advertise/publicize for other cities around the nation to follow.

Instead of agonizing, organize. DIY. And actions speak louder than words. Do and build what you believe in, and the money and leadership would follow a good lead.

DrLove John Shaw seriously, I do want to connect people like you on USMB with this same vision and ability to promote it through the media. We can use the podcasts here, link to facebook and twitter, and get this going with pockets of people from various political groups, and start more people doing the same in teams in their own districts. Different parties shouldn't get in the way, but serve as a catalyst for change. We NEED likeminded people of DIFFERENT parties to collaborate to set the better example for the nation and leaders to follow.

So this is taking the bull by the horns, and turning the tables on govt. the people need to do this, because we are the only ones who can cross the lines and get this done. Then others will follow.

Would love to work with both of you, and form teams of others who want solutions and not more backlog, bullying and backbiting!


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Why all the scapegoats?  "The Media"!  There's an institution that can be blamed.  But doing so brings its own perils.  Journalism is the only profession mentioned in the constitution.  Yet making journalism mistrusted and suspicious erodes the necessary function of journalism.




It is the actions of journalists that have made them mistrusted, and rightfully so.

They are  not being "scapegoated" for things. THey are being held accountable for their misdeeds.


Liberals.  There's a group to demean.  But when the majority in congress and the senate and the White House is not in the hands of Liberals, blaming Liberals for every sin under the sun is disingenuous at best, feebly incompetent at worst. [/QUOTE]


Pretending that the government is everything is disingenuous of you.




> Minorities.  Groups without the political power those who seek to scrap them hold.  Blaming minorities for their own failings while ignoring the hurdles imposed by the political majority is cruel and utterly unAmerican.




No one is scapegoating minorities. Our national policy for generations has been, not to place hurdles in front of them, but to discriminate in their favor. 

Ignoring the cost to poor and middle class whites from those policies is cruel and utterly unAmerican.




> Lots and lots of scapegoats suggests very little in political imagination and leadership.  And that's where we are today.





'Dismissing your opponents agenda or concerns in order to avoid real debate, suggests very little political imagination, honesty, decency , or civility. 


And that is where you liberals are today.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 10, 2017)

DrLove said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > We have every reason to be pissed at the left wing media who repeatedly report fake news.
> ...



   Surely you're not going to claim you missed all of the retractions from the left wing media?


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 10, 2017)

DrLove said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Probably too many reasons to list. But just a few off the top of my head:
> ...




The Left really are quite the amazing lot------  they sit around all day long doodling little caricatures of Trump by the thousands mistaking them for reality never once realizing that we never had much need for caricatures of Hillary and Obama because all we really needed was any real photo of them!


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Thinker101 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Well, one thing we've been learning in the last month is that there are consequences for behavior......you get fired or resign if you are a Leftie or perceived to be a Leftie.....on the other side of the political spectrum, you get elected.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




I'm happy to admit when I am angry. 


Anger is the healthy response to people who are being complete fucking assholes, like you liberals are almost always.


What part of that is confusing for you?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



   Decades ago.
But thanks to Algore for inventing the internet and exposing you lefties or Trump wouldnt have won the election.....thanks Al.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



   Yeah,isn't it great!!!!


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...





My normal posting style is respectful and civil.


If a lib post something in a civil manner, I reply in kind. 


But liberals are conditioned to think that calling people they disagree with, vile names, is fine, when they do it.


So, this rarely lasts more than a post or two.


(yes, some few posters are such assholes, that I have stopped giving them a benefit of a doubt even for one post, but only a few)


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

PredFan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Anger....

Where is the hypocrisy?
Where are the lies that are known to be lies?
Where is the party and agenda before country?
Where is the racism?
Why classified as a hate group?

*AHHHHHH.....here's the true point of anger "They have almost the entire media on their side".....if that is true, why do you think that is?*

Give statistics showing that 50% are stupid and the other 50% compulsive liars
What about being a progressive makes one not know history?
What about being a progressive makes one not know economics?
Why do you say progressives don't care about black people when so many black people ARE progressives?
Why do you say progressives don't care about women when so many women ARE progressives?


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...




Pretty much, as you well know, lefty.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


----------



## Thinker101 (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Guess we've also learned that one would actually need to have done something to compel them to resign or get fired.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

DrLove said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, the idea that white people are oppressed is blithering nonsense. On virtually every discernible measure, they are at the top of the food chain. Longest lifespans, lowest crime rates, most degrees, highest incomes, most business owners, largest chunk of the population.
> ...


Victimization is a KEY plank in the current Gross Old Perverts party platform....if is played even with the Gross Old Perverts party in control of all three branches of the federal government.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

Skylar said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...





That minority community problems are so bad that they outweigh whatever benefit of the discrimination in their favor, is a completely viable answer to your statement.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


Ever seen a frightened/threatened cat?  Puffs itself up to make itself look twice as large as it really is.......


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


So...you put that at the last two decades.....why is this just coming to be an issue now then?


----------



## Thinker101 (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



So, you're suggesting all the liberal wackos that have resigned or encouraged to resign have all been victimized?  LOL...sure.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

DrLove said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > AND THEN, act as though the person you provoked, is the bad guy because of his anger.
> ...




Anger is the healthy response to someone being a fucking asshole.


WHat part of that do you disagree with, fucktard?


----------



## Thinker101 (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Yes I have...was that what Weiner was doing?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



     Now we have the internet,which makes it much more difficult for you leftist trash to hide your malfeasance.


----------



## Godboy (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Why do you hesitate to answer my question?


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

DrLove said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, the idea that white people are oppressed is blithering nonsense. On virtually every discernible measure, they are at the top of the food chain. Longest lifespans, lowest crime rates, most degrees, highest incomes, most business owners, largest chunk of the population.
> ...



Dear DrLove 
As this thread, and demographics of USMB show, 
we are GOING to have some rational advocates
and some who are just bulldogs and pitbulls that charge
the enemy to defend their ground and turf.

This is why the founding fathers separated the branches of govt. We also fall into different functions and roles.
We need to separate these roles from each other
and not yell and scream that they exist.

How do we best use the "judges" who simply rubber stamp
"yes or no" and refuse to negotiate or correction objections?

How do we position the negotiators and mediators, where those of us who believe in facilitating consensus don't get "run over" by the mass objectors only defending their beliefs from the others?

Remember, there are three levels of govt that also apply to self govt in local relations between individuals:
* what we believe is right or wrong, true or false, which can be both subjective and objective
* how we express these beliefs in spoken or written word to form agreements and contracts
* how we exercise and enforce agreed policies in real life and relations in society
And to resolve conflicts between these: how do manage democratic due process to redress grievances and correct or prevent abuses by resolving objections and complaints and seek equal compliance and protection of rights under law and representation of interests and beliefs involved?

Not all people are skilled or even designed to manage all three levels, or they change roles depending on what issue or policy is addressed.

We already have this problem with govt. Someone great at military and national defense may fall apart when it comes to domestic policies, and vice versa. We do need to identify strong points and separate roles in govt as well.  We start by doing this locally, organize by role and issue we are best at addressing.

And maybe if we can work out a model structure that can handle the diversity on this thread alone, on USMB, and then within parties that are divided against themselves for this same reason, after that, maybe we can figure out how to fix govt suffering from the same!


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



And vice versa HereWeGoAgain

Normally I agree with other Trump and conservative posters on Constitutional principles and grievances we stand on as common ground, but when the ragging and railing waxes too broad and starts an uncontrolled wildfire, I see that we can use these internet and relations between allies to "reign in" the rightwing as well as the leftwing so neither side runs too far amok!


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Dear Correll When I run into namecalling, it depends what stage the person or conversation is in. It's like the grief process, where sometimes people need to vent, and it's best to let the wind carry that off as a release valve and not add to the pressure. Sometime the person is ready to quit the venting and let's talk.
It's like telling the difference between a regular fire and a grease fire. There are some you just throw water on, and some you would spread it if you did that.  A wet blanket helps but sometime what we say back serves as gasoline instead of a wet blanket.

What I just told classmates in a workshop training I'm taking, is that it makes all the difference in the world to approach the other person as "we are in this together" and "wanting to save the relationship between us" instead of wanting to sever it.

If we go into it already rejecting each other, that is going to send and receive the same vibe. If we are committed to investing in working this out, no matter how hurtful and ugly the things we feel and want to say, that's totally different, and people respond differently.

So the inclusive approach helps to put out the fires raging inside and out. If we don't judge each other for what sets us off, but let each other vent and grieve, that builds trust and ability to connect and hear each other out.

This isn't overnight. That's why it is best to start with allies we do trust, work out our differences and build from there. To take on people we don't trust and who don't trust us, it's best to have our own inner fires put out, where we don't set each other off! If we know we are going to trigger each other, we should be prepared for that, and not just blame the other person when we are equally on fire and have our anger and venting to do as well when it's our turn.


----------



## DrLove (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I object to your language and general attitude.

Did that help?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Retractions.....they correct themselves....at least they don't go to court to get legal permission to lie.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


I'm glad to see a President that actually CAN ride a bike.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So, the OP was spot on....not confusing in the least.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 10, 2017)

Maybe you should have addressed this thread to those who call themselves the resistance as the behaviour you talk about seems to apply more to them.


----------



## DrLove (Dec 10, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Ah! The old playground response: “I know YOU are but what am I?”
> 
> What are you 10?



You just painted another beautiful portrait of the typical retort from today's Trumptard - _"But what about the Clintons?" _

Congratulations!


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


"Algore inventing the internet"......


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


Yes...I like it when the line between being responsible for one's actions and getting away with lying and denying for the deplorables is so very clear cut.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 10, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


I am not referring to conservatives like you but to the extremely nasty Trump people on here who do nothing but attack.  I've been called more names in the limited time I've spent on here than I have in my entire long life, more names  1,000 times over than in all of my life and have references made toward me that are abusive and disgusting.  Never in my life anywhere have I been called the 'c' word except here,and it has happened more than I can recall.  And for doing what? Being a liberal. I don't generally attack people in a disgusting, vulgar, nasty name calling way.  I may respond to extreme attacks in a rough way, but it is pretty much nothing compared to how I'm spoken to regularly by the extreme rightwingers on here.  What is the excuse for their behavior, such disgusting and pervasive name calling and personal attacks?


----------



## DrLove (Dec 10, 2017)

Thinker101 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Ahh - you must be talking about Bill O'Reilly and Roger Ailes!


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Has anyone called you a racist in this thread yet like you claim always happens...every single time?    Just checking.


----------



## DrLove (Dec 10, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Here you go snowflake:
> 
> View attachment 165284



And here YOU go Trumpling:


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Pretty much...here yet?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


Was a good President despite being a horn dog.


----------



## Thinker101 (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yup, most of us know how responsible for actions you clowns are.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


How so?


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You asked a question, I answered it. You don’t agree because you are a progressive. You are everything I listed. You don’t like it? I don’t care.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

DrLove said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Ah! The old playground response: “I know YOU are but what am I?”
> ...



You are too stupid to realize you just did exactly what I said. Go away and let the adults talk.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Thinker101 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


No...those are not the ones I was referring to as playing the victim card.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


And we see more anger as the OP was referring to.


----------



## DrLove (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Well, one thing we've been learning in the last month is that there are consequences for behavior......you get fired or resign if you are a Leftie or perceived to be a Leftie.....on the other side of the political spectrum, you get elected.



Yes, and there's another perplexing force at work. If you admit to misbehavior and apologize, you must go. If you deny misbehavior and blame the accusations on _leftists_ or _fake news _you become the POTUS or a US Senator from Alabama. 

Christian conservatives are happy to overlook bad behavior and/or believe these denials as long as they get their judicial nominees. And even if their politicians are caught red handed (see Mark Sanford) and ask the Lord for forgiveness, they will elect them to something else.


----------



## monkrules (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Ironically, they hold the keys to all three branches of government and they still can't get away from their feelings of impotence and victimhood.  Sad.


trump's supporters likely have small 'hands' just like the fucktard they blindly follow.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Thinker101 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Weiner....you mean the guy that resigned, was rejected for election by his party and now is in jail......as opposed to leading in Alabama with full support of his party?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Are you saying that this went on more than the two decades you originally claimed?d


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

monkrules said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ironically, they hold the keys to all three branches of government and they still can't get away from their feelings of impotence and victimhood.  Sad.
> ...



Why are you obsessed with penises?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 10, 2017)

*Reality Check:
Left Wingers have violent riots.
Liberals murder people, beat people, destroy property and burn cities when they don't get their way.
Conservatives just write their congressman a letter when they want something changed.*


----------



## DrLove (Dec 10, 2017)

PredFan said:


> You are too stupid to realize you just did exactly what I said. Go away and let the adults talk.



You wondered if I was 10, and yet you write and reason like a 5 year old. And yet you have the nerve to suggest that you're an adult?

LoL dude, you're a fine little Trumpkin!


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

DrLove said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > You are too stupid to realize you just did exactly what I said. Go away and let the adults talk.
> ...



I told you to go away, now git. Go play in the street.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> ...


LOLOL 

Yeah, trump is responsible for the economy....


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 10, 2017)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Reality Check:
> Left Wingers have violent riots.
> Liberals murder people, beat people, destroy property and burn cities when they don't get their way.
> Conservatives just write their congressman a letter when they want something changed.*


^^^This is just absolute  nonsense. Self serving lies.^^^

"What follows is a select list of terrorist plots, conspiracies and acts committed by right‐wing extremists during the period 1995‐2015. It is not a comprehensive list of all right‐wing violence. Many murders, including unplanned or spontaneous acts of violence, are not included here, nor are thousands of lesser incidents of violence. Such a compilation would be book‐length."

https://www.adl.org/sites/default/f...ht-Wing-Plots-Acts-Conspiracies-1995-2015.pdf

The list of right wing violence is 22 pages long.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Godboy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


I believe my question came first....when and where was that picture taken?   Third time the charm?


----------



## monkrules (Dec 10, 2017)

Skylar said:


> The Trump message is predicated on the entitlement politics of white victimization.  That white people are oppressed, victimized, and marginalized. And that Trump will make America Great again by making white people 'powerful' again.
> 
> The flip side of this message is that you have to make your target audience feel small, powerless and weak in order to convince them that you can make them large, powerful and strong.
> 
> Its the perception of weakness and victimization among Trump's core supporters that is the source of their anger. And Trump regularly feeds that anger for his political benefit. He's kinda a one trick pony in that regard.


Terrific post. I think you're exactly right.

Trump has created a new category of victim: the "Poor Me White Whiner" class.

And boy, his supporters are playing victim to the hilt. Lol.... a White Victim Card.

Fucking sickening.


----------



## monkrules (Dec 10, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Had the MSM been honest alternate media wouldn't have been needed now would they?


"Alternative Reality" media would be a more honest and accurate name for the 24-hour-a-day right wing propoganda and pure Hate that psychopaths like Rush and Hannity produce for their sickophants.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Thinker101 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Let us know...which party is in full support of someone running for the Senate who has been removed from office TWICE for going against the Constitution?
Which party is in full support of someone running for the Senate who admits to wanting to date teen girls while in his 30s?
Which party is in full support of someone for president who bragged about grabbing women by the pussy?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

PredFan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


You don't care?   A great deal of posting for not caring.   Just sayin'


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

Ah the left! So entertaining aren’t they? You gotta give them credit. They fabricate a very intricate fantasy around themselves. The have now lied so much that they cannot tell what is true and what is their fantasy.

It’s also entertaining to watch it collapse around them time and time again. But gosh darn it does that stop them? No it doesn’t. They can have an entirely new fantasy world constructed in a matter of hours.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Dammit! I hce to always deal with left wing illiteracy.

You asked me a question, I answered it. What I don’t care about is that you don’t agree. Is that written simple enough for you?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

PredFan said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


There's that anger again.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

PredFan said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Penises?   He was talking about small hands...how odd of you.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Yeah, I explained that. It’s because I hate Progressives. I also explained that it existed when 0bama the Idiot was POTUS. How is all this too hard for you?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Reality Check:
> Left Wingers have violent riots.
> Liberals murder people, beat people, destroy property and burn cities when they don't get their way.
> Conservatives just write their congressman a letter when they want something changed.*


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > monkrules said:
> ...



I understand your confusion, you being illiterate and all.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

PredFan said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Some more of that hatred (and fear?) the OP was talking about.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

PredFan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


You told me when and where that picture was taken?   Gosh, I must have missed it....could you state when and where again, plz?


----------



## monkrules (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Well, one thing we've been learning in the last month is that there are consequences for behavior......you get fired or resign if you are a Leftie or perceived to be a Leftie.....on the other side of the political spectrum, you get elected.


Republicans are exposing the total hypocrisy of their own Family Values Party. They're openly supporting the Sexual Predator In Chief who, in turn, is supporting Sexual Pervert Roy Moore. The GOP has long been the party of deviants, but now it's out in the open, thanks to "Small Hands".

Tip...Tap...Tippety Tap.... Larry Craig must be ecstatic that his Republican brothers are finally being shown for the perverts they have always been.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

PredFan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


The OP's point made once again.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Let me see if I can write this simply and slowly.

It   is   because   I  hate    Progressives.

It   is   not   because   of   Trump. 

If you can’t get it now, I can’t fix stupid so you are out of luck.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

monkrules said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Well, one thing we've been learning in the last month is that there are consequences for behavior......you get fired or resign if you are a Leftie or perceived to be a Leftie.....on the other side of the political spectrum, you get elected.
> ...


Maybe that's part of the reason for the anger....to mask the hypocrisy and the realization that they never really stood for family values in the first place.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



What picture moron? Do you even know wtf you are talking about?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

PredFan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Yes...we get that....you hate Progressives.   Isn't that the point of the OP all along?   That this anger, this hate of yours.....is interesting.   Seems to have complete possession of you.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

PredFan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Sorry, replying to the wrong angry person.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2017)

Godboy said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> ...


Holyfuckingshit!! 

What a fucking brainless conservative you are.

*Rightwing tool... that picture is from Venezuela.* And it’s a group of violent *rightwingers*, opposing Hugo Chavez.

The Truth About Venezuela’s Right-Wing Opposition – Venezuela Solidarity Campaign

This thread questions why rightwingers are so angry even though you control most of the government and you answered that question perfectly — because you’re so fucking rightarded.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


That's beyond priceless!


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



But then you would be wrong. It’s only accurate here. Because of your reading difficulties, I’ll help you some, they key is you said “complete possession” that would mean I’m angry always, not only can you not pretend to know that but it’s completely wrong.

There, I tried to help a progressive out. Isn’t that being nice?


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


It is the holiday’s and that rightwing tool was just caught up in the spirit to toss the forum such an easy softball to whack.

Ho, ho, ho.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> 
> Why can't you just talk calmly and rationally like a civilized person? Why must everything you say/write be tinged with rage?



Really? You think Trump supporters seem angry? How far up your ass has your head been lately?

Protesters Scream at the Sky on One-Year Anniversary of Trump's Election Victory


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> ...



It would be real easy to show the butthurt anger and rage from the left, but it’s fun just playing around with them instead.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Dec 10, 2017)

Liberals being all cool, calm and collected.....


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

PredFan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


And how is it accurate?


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



What? We’re you lying? Didn’t you just point out my anger? How is it not accurate here? Can you not even read your own posts?


----------



## DrLove (Dec 10, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Yeah, I explained that. It’s because I hate Progressives. I also explained that it existed when 0bama the Idiot was POTUS. How is all this too hard for you?



And yet, your list of reasons about why you hate Progs described your *Cheeto Jesus* to perfection.

Thanks, that was entertaining!


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

DrLove said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I explained that. It’s because I hate Progressives. I also explained that it existed when 0bama the Idiot was POTUS. How is all this too hard for you?
> ...



I thought I told you to go play in the street! Move it kid! You’re bothering adults.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> Liberals being all cool, calm and collected.....


----------



## airplanemechanic (Dec 10, 2017)

I know I'm perfectly happy. I'm more pissed off right now that I misread my delivery paperwork and delivered my load 2 days early and am having to sit in the back of this truck at a truck stop for 2 days. But that's not Trumps fault.

It's Obamas.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

PredFan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Well, you think you are cool, calm and collected here?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

PredFan said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


^ No anger here, folks.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

DrLove said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




My attitude is that anger is the right response to assholeness.

Your desire to be able to be an asshole without being called on it, is noted and rejected.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




The OP asked a question. I answered it.


I appreciate you being here to demonstrate my point.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



NOt yet. Should not be long though. Do you want to now? YOu know you do. 

Can you resist doing so, even though you know it will prove my point? How much will it hurt if you fight your nature?


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




So, you admit to sexual misconduct, and defend him anyways. 


You just proved my point. Thanks.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




Because he presented his assumption as though it was the only possible answer, so I presented an alternative possibility.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




I'm not denying being pissed off at you assholes.


I've pointed out that it is reasonable to be pissed off at assholes.


I've also pointed out that one of the asshole behaviors, that pisses us off, is assholes acting like there is something wrong with being angry with an asshole.


Are you so stupid that you don't realize that you are demonstrating my point?


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

DrLove said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Well, one thing we've been learning in the last month is that there are consequences for behavior......you get fired or resign if you are a Leftie or perceived to be a Leftie.....on the other side of the political spectrum, you get elected.
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



   The internet just needed time to catch up....and now you're seeing the results.
  Dems losing thousands of seats of government across the country.....enjoy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 10, 2017)

monkrules said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Had the MSM been honest alternate media wouldn't have been needed now would they?
> ...



   Whine all you want. America now has a voice that had been suppressed by the left wing media.


----------



## DrLove (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


>



Would it be possible for you to respond intelligently, or will you continue to spam the board up with ginormous jpegs of Bubba. 

You're on the ignore bubble as it is angry little man .. I suggest the former (assuming that is at all possible).


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 10, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Troll thread


The post above yours proves that.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

DrLove said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Says the man that cut the post I was responding to.


You lefties only care about women, or anyone, when you can use your manufactured "outrage" as a weapon against your enemies.


If it is YOU who have something on the line, like a President, then you would throw your own grandmother under the bus if that is what it takes.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 10, 2017)

Having grown up in the deep South in the 50's and 60's, I have seen it all before. The worst racists in the South were the poor whiles, with little education, and in dead end jobs. They had to blame it on somebody, so they blamed it on the blacks.I don't think that there is a Trump supporter alive who did not hate Obama, primarily because of the color of his skin. But hating blacks is not as mainstream as it used to be anymore,, so they also hate muslims, gays, Latinos, Immigrants (legal, or not), the media, socialists, democrats, unmarried mothers, pro-choice people, anyone they consider a "gun grabber', uppity women, rino's, atheists, and pretty much anyone else who does not attend Wide World of Wrestling events. Everyone has to feel superior to someone.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> Having grown up in the deep South in the 50's and 60's, I have seen it all before. The worst racists in the South were the poor whiles, with little education, and in dead end jobs. They had to blame it on somebody, so they blamed it on the blacks.I don't think that there is a Trump supporter alive who did not hate Obama, primarily because of the color of his skin. But hating blacks is not as mainstream as it used to be anymore,, so they also hate muslims, gays, Latinos, Immigrants (legal, or not), the media, socialists, democrats, unmarried mothers, pro-choice people, anyone they consider a "gun grabber', uppity women, rino's, atheists, and pretty much anyone else who does not attend Wide World of Wrestling events. Everyone has to feel superior to someone.





Want to guess how big the racist surge agaisnt Obama was in Alabama, as opposed to against Kerry or HIllary, in the last 4 presidential elections?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


and the anger referred to by the OP........


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes...you answered it...and I again point out that the OP was spot on.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Make sure to let me know when it happens....because you DID make the claim that it happens every time.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...





I've answered that point repeatedly now. Why do you keep repeating it, while not responding to my repeated answers?


Are your being an asshole on purpose as an honest support of my point?

Or are you delusional enough that you think you are refuting my point somehow, though repetition?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I admit that he was a good President  and I admit he was a horndog.....and would not be elected today because of that..........................................unless he ran as a Republican.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


And once again...the OP's point made.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



OMG seek help. Your illiteracy is making it very difficult to discuss anything.

1. You accused me of being angry several times.
2. You said I exhibited anger.
3. I said your statement was only accurate here.
4. You asked how it was accurate.

You are either one confused lefty or you are so illiterate, you don’t even understand your own posts.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Errr, the op asked a question. That is a request for information, not a claim of information.


A question, without an answer can't be spot on.


I gave an answer. YOu have not. 


My answer could be spot on.


YOu have not addressed my answer at all.


YOu are being an asshole.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Yes, that’s anger.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Will do.

Also, I note you didn't reply to my question about you being driven to call me a racist now, and/or how much it was hurting you not to.


WOuld you like to address that now? ARE you in pain because you are fighting your programming to call me a racist?


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

PredFan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...




And the saddest part is, he thinks he is making some kind of point.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



It’s been a real challenge to try to dumb things down far enough so he or she can understand.  You cannot expect much Intelligence from someone who has 0bama in their avie now can you?


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

Another reason I hate Progressives is because they are purposely and stubbornly ignorant.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Thinker made a claim that there are consequences to sexual misconduct, but only if you are a liberal.


Bill Clinton had no consequences. INdeed, he benefited politically.


BIll Clinton proved that liberals only care about sexual misconduct when they can use it against their enemies and advance their agenda.


You lefties don't get to have any credibility on this subject, ever again.


----------



## Godboy (Dec 10, 2017)

Faun said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Oh sorry, i got my violent mobs mixed up. Here you go.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Questions don't have points. They are requests for information. 

ques·tion
ˈkwesCH(ə)n/
_noun_

*1*.
a sentence worded or expressed so as to elicit information.



Try to be less stupid.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



They only care about sexual misconduct if they can use it against the GOP,

They only care about black peoples if they aren’t republican.

They only care about women if they aren’t republican.

They only care about spending when a republican is potus.

They only care about war if a republican is potus.

Lies are only bad if a republican is the one lying.

Lies, hypocrisy, corruption, and intolerance. That is all they know.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Sound pretty angry there.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Dear bodecea 
And the other side claims the same.
The Clintons and Obamas get a free pass as the star attraction, and get millions if not billions donated to them to get elected.
But if Republicans did what they did, they'd face demands to resign.

Come the day both sides agree to remove all such threats to govt integrity and democratic process, maybe neither side will get away with corruption. Bush got away with all kinds of overreaching that Democrats would have been nailed for.

Why not team up and help both sides strike down every valid objection or abuse of govt power or position? Then we'd only be left with honest people who get approved by BOTH sides. Maybe we'd get somewhere!


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




Anger is the healthy response to someone like you.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

PredFan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Gee, you're right....not sounding angry at all....


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...



Bodecea has not interest in that. She only cares about moving the lefty agenda forward.


No matter who, or how many have to be thrown under the bus.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





Anger is the healthy response to someone like you.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2017)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You poor thing, you're so rightarded, I feel bad for you.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Sadly for them, there is no cure for their hatred. They are stuck with it and it consumes them.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You are calling names in anger right now.....just like the OP was pointing out.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Dear bodecea 
I am guessing it's because the increased demand and outting in the media, in the competition between Clinton and Trump, raised the public interest in getting out all the dirt out in the open.

Because Clinton's camp kept going after Trump, and Trump and his supporters openly outted all the dirt on the Clinton and Democrat side, this opened up the media to all kinds of accusations, true or false, valid or not, to be voiced and heard.

I'm not sure what broke the dam with the sexual harassment and abuses that have gone on and on without anyone stopping to address all of these. It seems to have started when that "male comedian" made a crack about Bill Cosby, and opened up a floodgate of complaints against him that empowered more and more woemn to come forward. (And who knows if it was the constant bashing back and forth about Obama and black racial perceptions that "primed the media" to talk openly and negatively about blacks and men in general that allowed the Bill Cosby reports to be shared in public.) Somewhere between the Cosby case, and the campaigns between the dirt and accusations against Clinton and Trump, including claims of rape and sexual harassment, this led to the dam to break on the Hollywood stories to finally come out.

And then people launched off that platform and went after sexual harassment among Congress and other govt leaders in office.

bodecea everyone here KNOWS that political finagling, selective forgiveness of one celebrity or figurehead while ostracizing or firing another, HAS BEEN GOING ON FOREVER.

And we don't know WHY suddenly this is all coming out NOW.

I think it is in part because Trump so shamelessly accuses and targets people, whether valid or invalid complaints, this has opened the door to using media OPENLY to voice all kinds of complaints about ANYONE.  The BLM also helped prime the media, and this led to the anthem and flag protests, and that opened MORE doors for everyone else to state positions publicly (as Trump has been doing) whether they are FOR or AGAINST.

This is just media taken to a new level, although the grievances and patterns of abuse are age old.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


And you continue to call names.....why are you so angry here?


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





YOu are being an asshole, so I am calling you an asshole. I am a little angry with you, but that is the normal and healthy response to dealing with an asshole.


Part of what makes you such an asshole, is your pretense that my anger is the problem, when we both know that you being an asshole is the problem.

YOu are not only an  asshole, but a dishonest asshole at that.


THat is what I have been pointing out, that you have been ignoring, like the rude asshole you are.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

Faun said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Dear Faun the Grief process has an end.
Anger is just one of the phases, as part of the stages
of recovery.  As soon as we recognize and understand
this process, we can better manage it, so it passes smoothly.

Denial, suppression and numbness.
Depression, grief and sadness.
Anger and projection of blame.
Negotiation and bargaining.
Resolution, peace and restoration of relations.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

I cannot help but notice that the OP's comment "Why are you so angry"....certainly angered a few here.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Oh? That’s angry is it? How is that accurate?


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Because you are ignoring everything I say, and repeating your point over and over again, like an asshole.


YOur very stupid point.


Asshole.


In doing so, you are demonstrating my answer to the op. 



Anger is the healthy and normal response to dealing with assholes.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> I cannot help but notice that the OP's comment "Why are you so angry"....certainly angered a few here.




Actually it is not.


It is you, being an asshole.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Recovery from what?


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Thank you for being honest, Correll
That transparency and intellectual honesty
IS what it takes to get past this anger, on both sides.

In the meantime, two wrongs don't make anything right.
It just doubles the wrongs and frustrations that are mutual.

At some point both sides are going to deadlock.
Do you want to continue batting heads and namecalling?
At what point does that displaced anger exhaust itself,
and people focus that anger on changing what is causing it.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Dear me......so, unlike you claimed earlier, you don't get angry because people call you a racist....you get angry because people don't comply with you.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

Faun said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Dear Faun
People are seeing and suffering from injustice, perceived or personally experienced, or both. Each person has their own share "internally", and also has social responsibility for "external" outreach in areas where conflicts and injustice, wrongs and setbacks, have escalated in greater society instead of solving the root problems.

It is a mix of both levels -- personal/internal and external in society in general -- where the injuries and wrongs have occurred that people are trying to address and resolve.

The process of recovering from political wrong, abuse, or violation goes through similar stages as recovering from personal injury, setback, crisis or wrong.

With each person or group, it's a different angle and path, but very similar STAGES.  If we can break down the collective process, one on one, and help each person to tackle each issue they face, then we can help whole groups tackle collective problems that we all face.

We've got to get aligned on the same page and same issues.  It is both a personal process with our own "individual" priorities, and a collective political process with people in groups also trying to change what we see wrong, correct the problems, and restore justice in our relations and in our social institutions as a result.


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> I'm glad to see a President that actually CAN ride a bike.



Even if it was a little girl's bike.  Another skill that took Obama far and wide in the theater of world affairs.

Here is another example of the man's amazing skills----  relating to little children at THEIR level.





Not only did it make it much easier for a generation of progressives and liberal elitists to relate to him, but it set the stage for today's world view and expectations of the USA.  No wonder Donald Trump has been such a shock to them spurring such anger at his actions.  America has zig-zagged again putting an adult back in office just when they thought they finally had their prime patsy.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




THe cause of the anger is the ability of the assholes to shut down any debate they don't like.


They are never going to stop doing that.


There is no honest dialog on the issues, because of the constant demagoguery from the Left.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Dear Correll 
So if it's okay for you to respond with namecalling
"because you are angry with liberals in general"
why is it NOT okay
if LIBERALS address you with namecalling 
because they are angry with opponents in general?


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




I presented the use of the Race Card as one example of how you assholes are assholes, 


I never claimed that it was the only way you assholes are assholes.


Nothing about my pointing out how you pretense that my anger is inappropriate, has anything to do with wanting "compliance" from you.


If you would have honestly addressed my point, even if you strongly disagreed, that would have been fine.

But instead, you play this asshole game, where you ignore my point, and keep repeating your initial point, over and over again.


That was you being dishonest, again. 


Asshole.


----------



## Godboy (Dec 10, 2017)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That is a terrible response to the typical left wing violence shown in that picture. The fact is, you have no excuse for this behavior. You just want to sweep it under the rug and act like it doesnt happen.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

DrLove said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Dear DrLove CC: Correll
Close, I would just preface this first with

Dear Correll: I AGREE with you that
____________________________.
I don't disagree with your points, which I find valid.
However, your delivery is throwing me off
with negative namecalling that is distracting.
This discredits your message which I have no problem with.
Do you mind toning down the negative rhetoric?
If you and __________ keep slamming each other personally,
I can't hear the valid points you are trying to make.
I'd rather focus there, as you seem quite capable of arguing
these points intelligently without resorting to namecalling.
You are better than that,
can we agree not to stoop to negative tactics?
Thanks and keep sharing.
I appreciate and back your arguments,
just not the language you were using that mucks up the thread.
Yours truly,
DrLove


----------



## Flopper (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> 
> Why can't you just talk calmly and rationally like a civilized person? Why must everything you say/write be tinged with rage?


*They are simple following their leader.*


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





Note this thread, where the liberal is dishonestly pretending that my anger is something wrong with me.


That is her being a dishonest asshole in order to avoid any real discussion, even though this is a discussion forum.


I am calling her out on her behavior. My compliant is completely true.


If she was not being an asshole, I would not be calling her an asshole.


I made a real point, that she refuses to address.


I have addressed her point, such as it is, over and over again, and gotten no additional reply.


Our behaviors are not equivalent.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Dear Correll 
If you don't respond to or respect being called an asshole,
how do you expect to get anywhere calling someone else one?

If it doesn't work on you, why would you address
someone else like this?

I can understand asking someone NOT to namecall
because "they come across like an asshole."

Wouldn't you respond to that better?
instead of someone saying 
"hey, hypocrite: stop being such an angry asshole"
what if someone 
"asks to drop the namecalling" or it makes you BOTH look like angry asshole/hypocrites no different from the people you are criticizing.

Which point is more clear, bodecea and Correll


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> If she was not being an asshole, I would not be calling her an asshole.



Dear Correll see my other msg above.
How you say it, what context, also makes a difference.

Even if someone says or believes in something 'racist' calling them a 'racist' makes the situation worse.

If one approach is not effective, why not find a better way that is?


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 10, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Dear Correll 
I also disagree with bodecea on many things, especially flawed liberal approaches I find defeat and undermine the real goals.
I'm sure we clash 90% of the time or more, and only agree on 1-5% of points here and there.

If I threw bodecea out with the bathwater based on the 90% we disagree on, I would do what you do, and do what you accuse bodecea of doing -- throwing anyone under the bus that doesn't align on liberal agenda.

Instead, I go through the trouble to find the 1-5% where we can agree, and focus on getting the "agenda" pointed THERE. To where people on left AND right can agree that approach is Constitutional and inclusive, so nobody on either side has to throw anyone under the bus, nor compromise their beliefs.

I try to do the same with you, for conservatives and liberals on both sides, and pick apart the million of places we don't agree in order to find the MORE IMPORTANT points and principles we DO align on. Those are more critical because they point to SOLUTIONS not problems. 

Of course Correll we are always going to face more variations of problems than solutions.  For every right way to solve a problem, there are infinite ways of doing things wrong or making it worse! Always more ways to get a wrong answer where things conflict or disagree.  That's why it's easier to throw things out.

It takes a lot more concerted effort to find where we agree on solutions. But that is the real key we need to focus on anyway.

It is going to be a "narrow gate that very few shall find" according to the Biblical explanation. the path of destruction is broad and everyone finds that easily, anyone can find things wrong and use that as a reason to discredit and discard.

If we want people to seek what is right, we have to practice the same, stick to what we find right and true with each situation. And people will do the same for us.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Nothing I do will get Bodecea to address any of the points I have made.


If I do not call her on her dishonesty, she gets to create the illusion that she made a point, though the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion.


It is clear that I have addressed her points and she has not addressed mine. 


If someone chooses to think that those completely different actions are the same, I can do nothing about that either.




You get her to actually address my answer to the op, and you will have proven that your way is better.



Best of luck.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

Faun said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Dear Faun
Compassion overcomes anger.
Forgiveness overcomes ill will.
Generosity overcomes greed.
Wisdom and understanding
overcomes ignorance and distrust.

If we answer anger with anger, hatred with hatred,
yes we go in circles.

If we respond with compassion and understanding,
that's what breaks the cycles of oppression and abuse.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > If she was not being an asshole, I would not be calling her an asshole.
> ...




They don't believe it is racist. THey are just pretending to believe that, in order to have an excuse to smear and marginalize people and arguments they cannot counter honestly.


This has worked wonders, and is likely to work again in the future, as demographics continue to shift.


WHy should they change now?


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Dear Correll
Separate the ones who can distinguish the two,
from the ones who can't.

Don't treat them all the same, or you become
part of the same problem instead of the solution.

It's like distinguishing the "trolls" who just want to incite people
from the real posters who can carry on a constructive dialogue.

If you treat all people in a group
like "trolls" that's all you'll get in return!


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...




Let me know when you get some positive results from your attempts at being reasonable with these unreasonable people.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...




The few that can respond like people instead of brain dead commie drones, I treat very differently.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


So controlling the White House, Senate, House is still not enough for them? Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Dear Correll 
Once they understanding that approach isn't effective
but is undermining what they hope to achieve,
once they find a better way, they'll revert to that better way.

When people find the best way to get what they want,
they go with the better way.

They do have to understand WHY it works better.
That's similar to asking you and others here to
try a better way that is more effective than namecalling.

You'd have to understand that it will get you what you want.
Or else, you're right, if nothing works anyway, then why not
keep doing the same things over and over?

When both sides agree they'd be more effective taking a different avenue, then they'd agree to change in order to get what they both want.  They don't want to waste time going in circles, calling
names, but want to resolve the real issues underneath.

The ones who are for real will seek an exit from the loop.
Then it makes more sense to work with those seeking better, and not keep going in circles with the others. (not unless you ARE one of them who'd rather keep agitating each other in circles?
is that where you really want to be? stuck in a loop?)


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2017)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Moron (and I don't say that lightly) ... you posted a photo of rightwingers protesting violently in Venezuela and mind-numbingly claimed it was leftists being violent in the U.S. There is nothing I need to say at this point other than to laugh my ass off at you for being such an abject rightard.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yes Correll let's continue to respond and to address people on THAT level.
The more people who talk to each other at a higher standard,
the more people are encouraged to meet that standard.

People often learn at a 6th grade level.
And it's been shown, if teachers address students as geniuses,
they tend to act like geniuses; but if they address students
as idiots, that's what they get as well.  Words are very powerful
in enforcing what we see in people and in the world.
So using words to lift people to higher expectations and standards
is like "voting" for that.  We can either vote to enforce negatives,
or vote for the positives. And that helps to change things in favor of positives


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



Dear Faun and Godboy 
I thought the problems in Venezuela were blamed on socialist controls of economy by govt,
that was creating obstruction of resources so that people were starving and not getting food etc.
This causes spikes in organized crime/black market, looting, trafficking of desperate people, etc.

I thought this DOES demonstrate how the liberal left agenda, pushing socialist agend through govt,
CAN cause rabid reactions from rightwing opposition (as well as leftwing liberals)
that lobby to give back power to the people and quit giving it away to corrupt govt abused by greed.

this same situation would explain why BOTH left and right are angry.
If workers are still suffering, and govt is not able to fix economic problems centrally,
then both left and right would demand to get rid of corrupt problems with abusive govt!

Both sides would be protesting govt abuses,
and that's what we see in the US as well.

So as John Shaw pointed out, the main difference is that 
the right blames govt abuses on the left, and the left blames it on the right.
Both sides are angry and fear oppression by the other,
but in fact they are both affected by the same govt abuses 
(by corporatized interests playing one side against the other)


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

Faun said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Dear Faun
Our lives should not be controlled or decided by federal govt anyway.
The solutions must be built and managed by the people.
The power has always resided with the people.

Just changing laws through federal govt isn't going to solve the problems.
Just changing tax laws doesn't change the problems with govt that
are running up our taxes and debts.

Especially with social programs and decisions that don't belong with federal govt,
the responsibility for funding and managing these
will ultimately belong to the people. And if you look at where people
do represent their beliefs and priorities politically, it is concentrated in political parties.

So if people on the right use the Republican/Libertarian/Constitutionalist platforms and structures to organize their business interests and community services,
while people on the left use the Democrats/Greens/Socialist Workers 
as collective unions to manage the resources, labor and taxes of people represented there,
then Faun maybe neither side has to be angry or fearful.
Maybe both sides can organize and get what they want
without having to fight people of other groups with conflicting beliefs.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You are certainly angry.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Anger.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...




We covered that long ago. YOu mentioned it, I agreed. Since then you have been stuck on that.


NO mention of any point. NO response to anything I have actually said.


Anger is the rational response to someone being an asshole, like you are being.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Speaking of racism...anyone in this thread accuse you of it yet?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Anger is the rational response to anonymous people on the internet who do not comply with you?     I don't get angry over such trivia, myself.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...




I told you I would let you know. 


BTW, you note how when you say shit, I actually respond to what you say? And how what I say addresses what you say?


Do you think that you will ever be able to do that?


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




You mentioned "compliance" before, and I explained how that was not the issue.


What you just did there was brazen lie about what I have been saying for quite some time.


It is quite rude of you to pretend to engage in conversation and completely misrepresent what I have said.


You are a fucking asshole. 


Your pretense that being an asshole online and not face to face, is some how not important, raises the question of why you do it, if it is of no import.


Actually, it shows that your position on that is self serving nonsense.


Fuck you.


----------



## DrLove (Dec 10, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Dear Faun
> Compassion overcomes anger.
> Forgiveness overcomes ill will.
> Generosity overcomes greed.
> ...



Sure love your optimism and you're right. Many people avoid difficult conversations about Trump with family members and friends. Here in USMB, I'm about as guilty as the next guy of tossing Trump Trash all over the place, but do what you suggest in real life.

It's true that not all Trump voters are racists and xenophobes. I've been making it a point to smile and ask people what it is they like about the guy. Some of the reasons are legit .. Hillary was not a great candidate and they had Clinton fatigue/ people wanted a DC outsider because they were sick of politics as usual/ etc etc.

But many of THOSE folks are changing their tune. The guy's ignorance and stupidity have worn the smarter ones down.


----------



## DrLove (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> You mentioned "compliance" before, and I explained how that was not the issue.
> What you just did there was brazen lie about what I have been saying for quite some time.
> It is quite rude of you to pretend to engage in conversation and completely misrepresent what I have said.
> You are a fucking asshole.
> ...



Has anyone seen Correll's spittle bucket?


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

DrLove said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > You mentioned "compliance" before, and I explained how that was not the issue.
> ...




YOur pretense that it is unreasonable of me to give any thought to you guys being assholes, is refuted by how much thought, (and time and energy) you put into being assholes.



In other words, fuck off you piece of shit.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^



​


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...





Mmm, no, just pointing out the painfully obvious flaw in his thinking.

ONe you did not address either, and which thus applies to you too,  asshole.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

DrLove said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Faun
> ...



Dear DrLove if anyone's support of a candidate is based on if they LIKE the person or not,
that's not what runs the country and decides public policy.

The President and Federal Govt are supposed to make decisions based on
CONSTITUTIONAL duties, protection and compliance.

Clearly Trump is in no way a Constitutionalist, especially compared with Cruz.
But certainly more respectful and inclusive of OTHER Constitutionalists
than Clinton and Democrats have been!

If you base assessment of govt leaders and competence on
adherence to Constitutional principles, then that remains steadfast.

I have long argued that Trump would be held to checks from both left and right,
and was less able to commit or cover up abuses than Clinton whose connections
with lawyer lobbies and interests was part of a political monopoly that Trump cannot invoke.
If anything, that madness can turn on him like a lynch mob. He himself is not safe from it
because he is not a Constitutionalist as Cruz is who knows how to invoke and enforce laws directly.

Trump relies on advisors who invoke Christian and Constitutionalist authority.
As long as he listens to advisors and critics on both sides, and sticks with
solutions that satisfy all angles, then he can promote the right policies coming out of that mix.

Clinton didn't stand a chance because of the left-leaning monopoly 
on the party and media that has weighed everything to the left and shut out the right channels.

Trump at least keeps both channels open and voicing their issues, objections and concerns.
He cannot use one sided tactics to shut down the opposition as Clinton did.

You don't have to like Trump at all, to see that the democratic process
is more open to input from all sides, because he doesn't have the strings
to pull with legal or party politics to monopolize the process. In fact, to bypass
the liberal media monopoly, he's had to use independent and social media.

So the methods Trump uses, anyone can use. This gets everyone in the game.
He speaks as a populist and individual, where everyone can speak for ourselves.

As for govt, we all need to enforce Constitutional principles and ethics, 
regardless if we like or don't like Trump, or can rely on him or not.  It takes all of us.
Obama needed all the people taking responsibility for change, instead of expecting this to come from him and govt to do it all.
We can either make the same mistake with Trump, and falsely expect govt and leaders to magically fix all problems for us.
Or we can finally figure out, it isn't about waiting on the govt, 
but depends on we the people to solve our own problems and invest our labor, resources and taxes directly into building solutions ourselves.

Trump and Sanders had this in common with their messages, that it is really about the working people.
So it's a matter of people following through, instead of playing follow the leader!


----------



## monkrules (Dec 10, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> > "Alternative Reality" media would be a more honest and accurate name for the 24-hour-a-day right wing propoganda and pure Hate that psychopaths like Rush and Hannity produce for their sickophants.
> ...


Post #64 explains fully why trump supporters feel they "need" a voice.


----------



## DrLove (Dec 10, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



emilynghiem, you can't talk to a dude like this, but in an attempt to use your format .....

Dear Correll: I AGREE with you literally about NOTHING
You have no valid points .. just venom, anger, spittle and dude, I left my sneeze guard at the shop.
Your delivery is despicable, and while I am certainly open to intelligent and civil debate, you are not providing anything resembling such.
This discredits your message..
Do you mind toning down the negative rhetoric?
If you actually are making any valid points, I can't hear them. Did your Mama fail to wash your mouth out with soap?
Yours truly,
DrLove

I've not used any of the foul language such as Correll's in any of my responses to him.

About all you can do with this dude is laugh at and feel sorry for him.

There are actually a few reasonable conservatives on this board, but sadly very few of them are Trumplings.


----------



## DrLove (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> Our pretense that it is unreasonable of me to give any thought to you guys being assholes, is refuted by how much thought, (and time and energy) you put into being assholes.
> In other words, fuck off you piece of shit.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

DrLove said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...





You have chosen to ignore my oft repeated points re: the op, and to join in with the chorus of mindless idiocy and assholeness led by bodecea.

In that, you deserve being treated for the type of person your actions show you to be.


Fuck you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 10, 2017)

monkrules said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > monkrules said:
> ...



  I'm not going to bother looking.
I already know why.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

DrLove said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Our pretense that it is unreasonable of me to give any thought to you guys being assholes, is refuted by how much thought, (and time and energy) you put into being assholes.
> > In other words, fuck off you piece of shit.




My response to your assholeness was on point and quite reasonable.


YOu respond with more of being an asshole. 

Fuck you.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


So you basically are angry because you want people to tell you things at your beck and call.   On an anonymous message board.   

THIS IS IMPORTANT!

apparently.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Sad.   this kind of anger over anonymous message boards........such is the importance of life it would appear.


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Dear Correll, now I see you are applying "process of elimination"
to justify rejecting both bodecea and DrLove

Isn't the message you are sending 
to reject people upon detection of conflict,
rather than taking time to resolve the problems constructively?
DESPITE problems with communication.

Is this the pattern of response to conflict that you want to promote?
To answer conflict with rejection?

On the other hand, if you prefer that liberals stop this rejection game,
and start listening to where opponents are coming from
DESPITE problems with communication,
wouldn't you want conservatives also to stop mutual rejection,
and seek to address and solve the real problems.

I SAW that you tried to address bodecea 
I agree with that approach
But then the post went the other direction with
namecalling and FU asshole. 

does this mean bodecea is borderline?
which way do you want it to go, mutual rejection
or mutual acceptance of differences and agreement
to focus on what you can talk about changing.

Whatever you set your goals on, I'm sure you will achieve.
Which way do you want it?


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Dear bodecea it is a projection and mirror of what goes on IRL relationships as well.
This very same thing. If we can solve it here, the same conflicts can be managed elsewhere.
same mechanisms, same effort to change the response, and same process to overcoming
conflicts in any other relations where this same thing happens to everyone.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...





This is a discussion forum. If you are not here to discuss shit, then you are in the wrong place.


That you have to be an asshole about it, is your choice. 


That I call you on your behavior, is not a character flaw on my part.


Make no mistake about it. YOu, and your little friends are the assholes here.


----------



## DrLove (Dec 10, 2017)

Gotta disagree with you bigly on the following emilynghiem:

_Trump relies on advisors who invoke Christian and Constitutionalist authority.
As long as he listens to advisors and critics on both sides, and sticks with
solutions that satisfy all angles, then he can promote the right policies coming out of that mix._​
Emily Emily Emily. The people Trump listens to are NATIONALISTS like Bannon and Miller. Advisors on both sides? Please .. Trump listens to Trump and the wackos who he believes will maintain his "base". He only puts up with his generals, Ivanka, Jared, and Tillerson.

_Trump at least keeps both channels open and voicing their issues, objections and concerns.
He cannot use one sided tactics to shut down the opposition as Clinton did._​
Again, Trump keeps ONE channel open .. the one that feeds his ego and his base. As for Clinton, he and Gingrich got along famously by comparison and actually balanced the budget for a change. He had to after the carnage a couple of years after he took office. We can only hope for such carnage in 2020. 

_You don't have to like Trump at all, to see that the democratic process
is more open to input from all sides, because he doesn't have the strings
to pull with legal or party politics to monopolize the process. In fact, to bypass
the liberal media monopoly, he's had to use independent and social media._​
Trump pulls strings for Trump. He's not concerned about anything other than himself, his family and protecting their riches. 

_Trump and Sanders had this in common with their messages, that it is really about the working people._​
Bernie's populism was quite different than Trumps misguided and dangerous populist nationalism. I was a Berner and know better. Do you SERIOUSLY believe that Trump is all about working people - REALLY?


----------



## Godboy (Dec 10, 2017)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I bet you think the violence is funny. I bet it doesnt bother you one bit. Thats why youre a lefty.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




Says the man who spends his time not discussing shit on a discussion forum.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...





There is not a problem with communication here.


They are refusing to communicate and are doing nothing but attempting propaganda though the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion.


Allowing their lies to pass unchallenged is letting them define reality for the masses.



My hope is that constantly and repeatedly rubbing the Truth in their faces is causing some Cognitive Dissonance in their little minds and will, over time, cause some feeling of shame or learning.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Aww, poor, baby. I feel sorry for you.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I find "not discussing shit" to be a good thing.   You don't agree?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


We all communicate all the time...that's what this message board does...communication.   What you seem to be angry about is posters NOT communicating in a way you desire.   Sad.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2017)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


You poor thang. Sadly, you still look like a flaming imbecile by posting a photo of violent rightwingers in Venezuela and claiming they were violent leftwingers in the U.S.

You proved yourself to be dumber than dog shit.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



And that's not only a lie, but also the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Ridicule.


My point regarding the painfully obvious flaw in his thinking, still stands, and you are still an asshole.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No, it's very true.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





I've made my position very clear. 

But by asking a stupid question, you get to make another post, continue to be an ass, and still not address ANYTHING relevant. 


Which seems to be your primary goal.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...





YOur misrepresentation of my point is noted and dismissed.


THe op and the thread title asked why Trump supporters are so angry.


I have answered that question.


You have repeatedly replied to me, but never addressed my answer.


IN that, you are an asshole.


My answer stands as the Final Word, barring one of you fucktards, growing a pair and actually daring to honestly disagree.


(partially mudwhistle's)




"You see, what the left specializes in is instigating a confrontation.
You spit in someone's face in order to solicit a violent reaction.
It's a classic communist tactic."

"AND THEN, act as though the person you provoked, is the bad guy because of his anger."


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...






And that is still a lie, and still  also the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Ridicule.


My point regarding the painfully obvious flaw in his thinking, still stands, and you are still an asshole.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> 
> Why can't you just talk calmly and rationally like a civilized person? Why must everything you say/write be tinged with rage?


Because like Trump his supporters aren’t civilized people – they’re hateful, frightened, bigots and racists capable of nothing more than lashing out blindly at anything or anyone they incorrectly perceive to be a ‘threat.’


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> ...



Jeez, nothing self serving about that answer...


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


And yet it’s still true.


----------



## Godboy (Dec 10, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You arent very good with comebacks, are you. Correll is ass fucking you right now and thats the best you can come up with?


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Your claim is not credible considering your ridicule. 


You are lying, in such a way, that your lies are an insult to the intelligence of anyone that reads them.


My point regarding the painfully obvious flaw in his thinking, still stands, and you are still an asshole.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2017)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

Look who's into gay ass fucking ^^^ 

The same imbecile who think violent rightwingers in Venezuela are violent leftwingers in the U.S.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


And it's still true.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Your bile is unmistakable. YOur claim to feel anything for your enemy but hate is not credible.




You are lying, in such a way, that your lies are an insult to the intelligence of anyone that reads them.


My point regarding the painfully obvious flaw in his thinking, still stands, and you are still an asshole.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Wow, you misrepresented what he said, and you think that that somehow scored a point?

You are the pathetic one here. 

Also, you insulted him with an homophobic attack. That's homophobia on your part.


Are you one of those rare self admitted homophobic lefties, or are you the standard issue completely hypocritical lefty?


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You have some serious issues; and yes, I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


LOLOL

He's fantasizing about gay sex and you think you can pin that on me?


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You are the one that is spending so much time, speaking, while never speaking a truth, nor even addressing the topic.


YOu are driven to fill the thread with meaningless lies, with your words, that you are judged by, not only lies, but pathetically poor lies that fool no one, not even yourself.


No one of you lefties have been able to address my answer to the op as to why we trump supporters are angry.


That is the truth and that is what you are here to bury in the shit you fling like monkeys.


----------



## Correll (Dec 10, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Your pretense that you do not understand the figurative use of "ass fucking" and that you truly believe that it was a reference to literal male on male sex is 

another one of those pathetic lies of yours I have been referring to.


You are fooling no one, not even yourself at this point.


But you are too much of a dishonest, moral coward to admit to anything.


Because you know that your entire world view is build on lies, and that admitting one Truth would cause it all to come tumbling down.


Hence you hew to any and all lies, because it is all you have. 


I will not lie and claim to pity you.


 I laugh at you and gleeful anticipate the day your lies blow up in your asshole face.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Why can't you just talk calmly and rationally like a civilized person? Why must everything you say/write be tinged with rage?



A new Economist/YouGov poll finds that* 51% of Republicans continue to believe the claim that former President Obama was born in Kenya*.

Hot off the press:

*MOST REPUBLICANS HAVE PURE SHIT FOR BRAINS*


----------



## Godboy (Dec 10, 2017)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I bet you think youre getting somewhere by repeating your lame ass comebacks. Your fucking corny.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Aww, you poor thing. It’s adorable how much importance you place on your drivel.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You lead a sad existence, so yes, I really do pity you.

As far as that other schmuck, all you had to say was, “and that is still a lie, and still also the Logical Fallacy of Appeal to Ridicule,” and that imbecile felt inspired to equate that to a gay sex act. You cannot project his homoerotic fantasies onto me.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2017)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Why would I want to get anywhere with you, Gayboy? Maybe you should invest more time learning the difference between Venezuela ...




... and the U.S. ...


----------



## IsaacNewton (Dec 10, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> 
> Why can't you just talk calmly and rationally like a civilized person? Why must everything you say/write be tinged with rage?



They want the 1950s back, when women 'knew their place' and minorities just took the abuse. And gay people were ok to beat up and murder. They thought that is when America was great.


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't you just talk calmly and rationally like a civilized person? Why must everything you say/write be tinged with rage?
> ...




It is hard to believe that someone like that, is a real American.

Same goes for you, lefty.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> [
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe that someone like that, is a real American.
> ...



Its hard to believe that the Orange Trump scum  sucks off Putin but its true


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> ...




Wow. THe Race Card? What a massive surprise.

Fuck you, you piece of shit.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Trump is a Moore supporter 




‘He’s a bigot and a pedophile’: MSNBC guest questions whether Moore supporters are ‘decent’ people


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




Actually, your lies about PUtin are easy to see though. 


My point about Obama not seeming like an American is obviously true. That is why deflection was your response instead of pointing out why my point was false.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> Wow. THe Race Card? What a massive surprise.
> 
> Fuck you, you piece of shit.


Roy Moore supports bringing back slavery because it was the last time America was great


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> [
> My point about Obama not seeming like an American is obviously true. That is why deflection was your response instead of pointing out why my point was false.


You look at Obama through the eyes of Red neck bigot ...Obama stands tall next to the little orange man who likes to have women urinate in front of him


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Trump is a Moore supporter
> 
> 
> 
> ...





So, to support your vile baseless asshole accusations, you post some other lefty making the same accusations?


Do you understand that what you just did there, did nothing except show that you are a moron and an asshole?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> Wow. THe Race Card? What a massive surprise.
> 
> Fuck you, you piece of shit.



*Fuck you, you piece of shit. you hysterical racist ninny*



*Roy Moore: Reinstating slavery and taking the vote back from women would ‘eliminate many problems’*
In a 2011 radio interview, ousted Alabama Chief Justice Roy Moore revealed that he fervently wants to move the U.S. back to the 40s — the 1840s.


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. THe Race Card? What a massive surprise.
> ...




More lies from the liar. If you spoke the Truth, do you think your mouth would catch fire?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> [
> Do you understand that what you just did there, did nothing except show that you are a moron and an asshole?


you are unhinged and I unhinged you...you are a racist ...


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




NO, I see him through the eyes of someone who takes his talk of "transformative change" seriously.


The guy seems more like a Third World Anti-American piece of shit, than a real American.


Of course, so does HIllary. And you.


YOur ideology is a rejection of everything this nation stands for.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> [
> 
> 
> More lies from the liar. If you spoke the Truth, do you think your mouth would catch fire?





 Dominique Hamilton *✔*  @Underrated_Dom 
To be clear...

13th Amendment: Ended Slavery
14th Amendment: Guaranteed Equal Protection Under Law
15th Amendment: Granted African Americans Right To Vote
18th Amendment: Alcohol 
19th Amendment: Granted Women Right To Vote

This is the man y’all want? http://cnn.it/2BZAQcW 

 8:36 PM - Dec 10, 2017
 





*Roy Moore in 2011: Getting rid of amendments after 10th would 'eliminate many problems'*
Alabama Republican Senate nominee Roy Moore appeared on a conspiracy-driven radio show twice in 2011, where he told the hosts in an interview that getting rid of constitutional amendments after the...

cnn.com


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> NO, I see him through the eyes of someone who takes his talk of "transformative change" seriously.


*Trump is scum*

a fraud artist 
serial adulterer 
serial sex pervert
4000 law suits
6 bankruptcies 
a psychotic liar 
a chickenshit bone spurs Patriot


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. THe Race Card? What a massive surprise.
> ...




Now post the part from the link that supports your claim, that he wants to reinstate slavery.


HInt: you can't because it is not there.


You are a fucktard.


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




Nope. I'm not a racist and all you did was be an asshole, and I called you on being an asshole.


YOu cut the post to hide that fact.


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > NO, I see him through the eyes of someone who takes his talk of "transformative change" seriously.
> ...




So, and just like that, you drop your previous claims.


You don't admit that they were bullshit. Just when called on them, you just move on to the next post of shit.


THat is the behavior of a dishonest coward.


And an asshole. 


And proves my answer to the op, for anyone that doubted it, which is no one.


Because all you lefties know what you are. And so do we.


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




What's cute is when lefties like you disagree, but can't defend or explain what they disagree with.


SO instead of trying to refute my points, or admitting what they are really about, 


you just make a personal attack, and pretend that that was somehow clever of you.


My points stands.






You are the one that is spending so much time, speaking, while never speaking a truth, nor even addressing the topic.


YOu are driven to fill the thread with meaningless lies, with your words, that you are judged by, not only lies, but pathetically poor lies that fool no one, not even yourself.


No one of you lefties have been able to address my answer to the op as to why we trump supporters are angry.


That is the truth and that is what you are here to bury in the shit you fling like monkeys.


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...






I ask for the quote from the interview were you said he said that.

And you ignore your own linked artilce to post a link to some one else talking about his opinion.


YOu are a liar and an asshole and a moron.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> YOu are a liar and an asshole and a moron.


Seth Rich


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Your entire Post in fact all your posts are Fake News


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> I ask for the quote from the interview were you said he said that.
> 
> And you ignore your own linked artilce to post a link to some one else talking about his opinion.
> 
> .




You are ABSOLUTELY a MORON..the link I sent you has an *AUDIO recording of Roy Moore[you could not have read the link] *in his own words saying what he said * OK you Sad Dummy* LOL...go to the link..scroll down
*Roy Moore: Reinstating slavery and taking the vote back from women would ‘eliminate many problems’

you will see an Audio cloud link LOL

*


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > YOu are a liar and an asshole and a moron.
> ...




Get back to me when you have something. Till then, you remain a liar, an asshole and a moron.


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...





My statement was not any type of news, it was my analysis of your behavior, you pathetic moron.



It stands.




So, and just like that, you drop your previous claims.


You don't admit that they were bullshit. Just when called on them, you just move on to the next post of shit.


THat is the behavior of a dishonest coward.


And an asshole.


And proves my answer to the op, for anyone that doubted it, which is no one.


Because all you lefties know what you are. And so do we.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


get back to me when you go to my link and listen to Roy Moore OK peaches


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I ask for the quote from the interview were you said he said that.
> ...




I read it. ANd at no point did he say that he wanted to reinstate slavery.


Post the quote or admit that you made that shit up, you lying piece of shit.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> So, and just like that, you drop your previous claims.
> 
> .


Roy Moore go listen to his own words you dummy lol


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> [
> 
> I read it. ANd at no point did he say that he wanted to reinstate slavery.
> 
> ...


you could not have read it you would have had to listen dumb one LOL


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...





If your lie was true, some lib would have transcribed the clip and we would have seen it already.


I read the portion that was transcribed. He talked about the constitution, but did not say what you claimed he said.


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > So, and just like that, you drop your previous claims.
> ...





THe article transcribed the portion they thought made their point. It didn't.


They are stupid and dishonest, just like you.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> [
> 
> If your lie was true, some lib would have transcribed the clip and we would have seen it already.
> 
> ...


LOL its transcribed as saying what I said he said or more exactly what the article said that Moore said


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


you are a submissive idiot for Trump ...this is what you look like Rube


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

*Here this should make you Trump supporters totally Crazed....SAD*

*


 CBS News*‏Verified account @*CBSNews*

*NEW: Women who have publicly accused President Trump of sexual harassment and assault will speak at a news conference, hosted by @bravenewfilms, Monday at 10:30 a.m. ET. *The women are calling for an investigation by Congress of sexual misconduct by the president.


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





And he does not state what they claim he states.


This is another form of assholeness we see from libs.


You hear something, you assume some conclusion and then you act as though your opinion on the matter is fact, and hold your enemies responsible as though your opinion is their actions.



Moore said some shit about the Constitution.


If you libs were able to explain shit, which you can't, you might be able to make the argument that his position could means what you claim it means.

Instead, you just assume that his position means what you want it to mean,


and from then on you insist not only is that what he said, and expect other people to treat your assumptions as fact.



It is unclear whether this particular behavior is you libs being really fucking stupid, or really fucking dishonest assholes.



BUT, since you guys are such stupid and dishonest assholes in many other ways, the exact answer on that one does not matter.



YOu are certainly stupid and dishonest assholes.



While proves my answer to the op.


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...





Says the man that has still not posted the quote he is claiming Moore made and that the article transcribed.


How long until you drop this one, and just post another piece of shit?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> [
> 
> While proves my answer to the op.


you are stupid ..you will not believe your own ears as you hear Roy Moore calling for slavery bro


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> [
> 
> Says the man that has still not posted the quote he is claiming Moore made and that the article transcribed.


I did better than that I provided an AUDIO lol but you are calling your own ears "evil liberal liars" LOL


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Here this should make you Trump supporters totally Crazed....SAD*
> 
> *
> 
> ...







Gee, if they were so brave, why did they wait until their alleged grouper was President of the United States to make their accusations?

WHy not try to bring him to justice back when he was just a TV star?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 11, 2017)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Well, that's some interesting imagery right there.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 11, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> ...


Or even farther back.....when there was slavery.


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





I saw what the article transcribed. It did not support their claim.


If they were so stupid as to not transcribe the part where he calls for slavery, then some other lefty would have. 


POst it, or admit you just made up shit, because that is who you are.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> POst it, or admit you just made up shit, because that is who you are.


Audio , hear it , cry...oh wait you are already crying LOL


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


Aww, poor baby. You can’t run and hide from the racists on your side. Racist like Roy Moore who thinks the last time America was great was, _”....at the time when families were united — even though we had slavery — they cared for one another.... Our families were strong, our country had a direction."_


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Oh, Bodecea, good morning.


Hey check back a page or two Tryone has been calling me racist.


As you requested.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...


The "Race Card"?    I thought that kind of thing made you angry when others do it....and yet you are the one bringing it up.   How many other times was it YOU bringing it up and then got all faux outraged over it?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

*‘He’s a bigot and a pedophile’: MSNBC guest questions whether Moore supporters are ‘decent’ people*





*David Brooks: The Republican Party is repulsive to millennials and people of color*


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > POst it, or admit you just made up shit, because that is who you are.
> ...





Says the man that can't back up his shit.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. THe Race Card? What a massive surprise.
> ...


Now you've called Correll a racist and he's gonna get madder.   Of course he's the first one who brought up a "Race Card", isn't he?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> Hey check back a page or two Tryone has been calling me racist.
> 
> 
> As you requested.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


If someone wants to eliminate all Amendments after the 10th, that includes the one making slavery illegal, correct?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> Gee, if they were so brave, why did they wait until their alleged grouper was President of the United States to make their accusations?
> 
> WHy not try to bring him to justice back when he was just a TV star?


*Roy Moore praises the era of slavery and says America may be the focus of evil in a series of viral, resurfaced comments*
*Business Insider*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Roy Moore then went on to claim *the state of the union was better before 1965–the landmark year that prohibited racial discrimination at the voting polls.* “By 1962, the United States Supreme Court took prayer out of school,” he said. “Then they started to create new rights in 1965, and now, today, we’ve got a problem.”

​


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...




It is interesting that your strongest "evidence" to support your smear of your enemies, is a vague and unclear quote from one old guy.


Was there cause and effect suggested in the rest of the quote? Did he say anything about slavery being why family was strong? 


Really, if the GOP was half, hell a TENTH as racist as assholes like you claim, you wouldn't be citing vague quotes to make your point, you would be citing laws that mandate discrimination, or government programs that openly target minorities.


You are a race baiting asshole. Fuck you.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Roy Moore says something real bad happened in 1965 ...the Nigra got  to vote


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...




Issac is the one that played it. Try to be less of a dishonest asshole.


And as I told you, accusations of racism. Like always.


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *Here this should make you Trump supporters totally Crazed....SAD*
> ...


Ya mean like women did with Clinton, right? Oh, wait, you couldn’t have meant that because those women also didn’t come forward until Clinton was was president. But I’m sure you discounted their allegations just as conveniently for waiting until Clinton was president to go public with their claims.


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *‘He’s a bigot and a pedophile’: MSNBC guest questions whether Moore supporters are ‘decent’ people*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wow. Other vile leftists assholes agree with you. What a shock.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> You are a race baiting asshole. Fuck you.


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, if they were so brave, why did they wait until their alleged grouper was President of the United States to make their accusations?
> ...




So, you're dropping that shit about wanting to bring back slavery, and just moving on to the next bullshit smear job.


You are such a dishonest asshole.



And the op can't imagine why we are angry.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> So, you're dropping that shit about wanting to bring back slavery, and just moving on to the next bullshit smear job.
> 
> .


I am not dropping it..I proved it with audio and video and links ...you merely rant like a little girl being chased by Roy Moore.. I am your personal Roy Moore LOL:


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

The Conservatives want a Christian prayer led by a Government agent in the classroom


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Roy Moore then went on to claim *the state of the union was better before 1965–the landmark year that prohibited racial discrimination at the voting polls.* “By 1962, the United States Supreme Court took prayer out of school,” he said. “Then they started to create new rights in 1965, and now, today, we’ve got a problem.”
> 
> ​





So, you've given up on that last piece of shit smear job and are just moving on to the next one?


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL 

There was nothing vague about his quote. He thinks the last time America was great when we first became a nation, despite the fact that slavery was legal at that time. What’s vague about that?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> And the op can't imagine why we are angry.


You all are angry because facts have a liberal slant..its frustrating to you all


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> So, you've given up on that last piece of shit smear job and are just moving on to the next one?


No I proved by  audio and video what I said and that has driven you stark mad LOL

now I am moving to the next thing I will prove and that is that you support racial bigotry ...Roy Moore


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Which Amendment ended slavery?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Faun said:


> There was nothing vague about his quote. He thinks the last time America was great when we first became a nation, despite the fact that slavery was legal at that time. What’s vague about that?


Roy Moore could kill a Nigra on video with audio and witnesses and dude there will go nuts denying it ...


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




I thought most of them had to be dragged out into the limelight by the investigation. 

Bill and Hillary were/are actually scary. They are the type of people to use their power to destroy people.


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > You are a race baiting asshole. Fuck you.





Read and learn, moron asshole.



The Myth of ‘the Southern Strategy’


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > And the op can't imagine why we are angry.
> ...


They’re angry because they can’t get rid of Liberals.


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > So, you're dropping that shit about wanting to bring back slavery, and just moving on to the next bullshit smear job.
> ...





But you can't post the quote, because it is not there. 


THe article transcribed the portion they thought made their point. But after I demanded it, you read it and realized that it did not.


Now you are trying to move on to new shit.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> [
> 
> Now you are trying to move on to new shit.


*Bro if audio and video proof do not convince you that is it for me *...   I do not have time to Gish Gallop with Rube mental defectives 

I proved it to all who read the post and go to the link...anyone who wishes to do so can simply go to MY provided LINK and listen to ole Roy Rant Racist 
*Roy Moore: Reinstating slavery and taking the vote back from women would ‘eliminate many problems’*


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Roy Moore then went on to claim *the state of the union was better before 1965–the landmark year that prohibited racial discrimination at the voting polls.* “By 1962, the United States Supreme Court took prayer out of school,” he said. “Then they started to create new rights in 1965, and now, today, we’ve got a problem.”
> 
> ​





Funny how you bold and enlarge your analysis, and not what the guy actually said.

You sure you know what he was referring to in 65?


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




The 13th,, why?


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

Faun said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




We are angry, because anger is the healthy response to assholes.


Like you. YOu are an asshole.


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





All I asked for was the quote of his saying what you claim he said.


Seems pretty reasonable. 


I read the transcribed portion in your link. I understand that to a lib asshole, they could be used to make your vile and dishonest claims.


BUT they don't stand up to actual scrutiny. 



Which is why you are not posting the transcripts. Because they reveal you to be a lying asshole.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> [
> 
> We are angry, because anger is the healthy response to assholes.
> 
> ...


Triggered even Roy Rogers never Trigger like that LOL


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> All I asked for was the quote of his saying what you claim he said.


Listen to the audio the article has the audio ...Roy's own voice ..best quote is by his own voice lol 

*Roy Moore: Reinstating slavery and taking the vote back from women would ‘eliminate many problems*


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




Just keeping it real. 


You are an asshole. NOrmal healthy people get angry  when assholes are assholes.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> BUT they don't stand up to actual scrutiny.
> 
> Which is why you are not posting the transcripts. Because they reveal you to be a lying asshole.



what you are saying is I posted an Audio [that you did not even listen to ] in order to prove I had lied ? ...what are you mental LOL
the audio reveals
*Roy Moore: Reinstating slavery and taking the vote back from women would ‘eliminate many problems*


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > All I asked for was the quote of his saying what you claim he said.
> ...




I read your link's transcribed portions that they cited to support YOUR CLAIM.


It did not actually support it.


You can't support your claim. But you also can't admit that.


Being honest is beyond your ability.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> Being honest is beyond your ability.


The Audio is out there ...the Truth is  in it LOL


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

WATCH: CNN gives a definitive rundown of Roy Moore’s most batsh*t crazy statements


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Being honest is beyond your ability.
> ...





I read your linked article's transcribe portion that they presented to support your claim.


It did not support it.


Your claim is bullshit that you cannot back up.


Why are you like this?


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> WATCH: CNN gives a definitive rundown of Roy Moore’s most batsh*t crazy statements




Watch as the lefty, called on his bullshit, just throws more shit against the wall to see if anything sticks.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

*First on CNN: Obama tells Alabama voters to reject Roy Moore*
Source: *CNN*

Former President Barack Obama is adding his voice to the Alabama Senate race, imploring voters to go to the polls Tuesday to reject the candidacy of Roy Moore as part of an aggressive effort by Democrats to try and counter President Donald Trump's full-throated endorsement of the controversial Republican candidate. 

"This one's serious," Obama says in the call. "You can't sit it out." 

Two Democratic officials familiar with the Alabama race tell CNN that Obama recorded the phone message in recent days, at the very time Trump stepped up his own involvement in the campaign with a recorded message. Obama does not mention Moore by name. 

"Doug Jones is a fighter for equality, for progress," Obama says. "Doug will be our champion for justice. So get out and vote, Alabama." 

-snip-


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL 

A couple did, most did not. And even the lawsuit which sparked the investigation was filed after Clinton became president. So you did discount them, right? Tell me you’re not a hypocrite....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 11, 2017)

*First on CNN: Obama tells Alabama voters to reject Roy Moore*
Source: *CNN*

Former President Barack Obama is adding his voice to the Alabama Senate race, imploring voters to go to the polls Tuesday to reject the candidacy of Roy Moore as part of an aggressive effort by Democrats to try and counter President Donald Trump's full-throated endorsement of the controversial Republican candidate. 

"This one's serious," Obama says in the call. "You can't sit it out." 

Two Democratic officials familiar with the Alabama race tell CNN that Obama recorded the phone message in recent days, at the very time Trump stepped up his own involvement in the campaign with a recorded message. Obama does not mention Moore by name. 

"Doug Jones is a fighter for equality, for progress," Obama says. "Doug will be our champion for justice. So get out and vote, Alabama." 
Barack Obama tells Alabama voters to reject Roy Moore - CNNPolitics

-snip-


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So in legal terms, what happens to the ban on slavery if that ban is repealed?


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


Aww, poor baby. There I go, hurting your feelings again.


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Anger is one emotional response towards assholes. Pity is another.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Troll thread
> ...


Sounds like you're angry about something.

Could it be a massive amount of butt-hurt???


----------



## DrLove (Dec 11, 2017)

Faun said:


> No, it's very true.



This guy fancies himself an intellectual but falls far short. 
The only thing spaced out more than his sentences is himself


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2017)

DrLove said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's very true.
> ...


Many people here pretend to be something they’re not.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 11, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


"butt-hurt"....what IS IT with RWrs and imagery of the butt?


----------



## John Shaw (Dec 11, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


----------



## Godboy (Dec 11, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Oh, the ole "youre gay" comeback. You like sticking with the basics, dont you.


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2017)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You’re the one who expressed fantasies of gay sex, not me. I’m merely pointing that out.


----------



## Godboy (Dec 11, 2017)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Ah, the ole joke recycle. Jokes are always funnier the second time you tell them.


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2017)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Still trying to get past your idiocy of posting a photo of rightwingers getting violent in Venezuela...






... and idiotically claiming those are violent left wingers in the U.S.?

What a fucking retard you are, huh, ShortBus?


----------



## Godboy (Dec 11, 2017)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Captain Repeat in the house!


----------



## bodecea (Dec 11, 2017)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Some things are worth repeating for the humor of it.....


----------



## Correll (Dec 11, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Why do you ask?


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2017)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Why not repeat it?  It was fucking hysterical. Don’t you want everyone here to get a good laugh?


Godboy said:


> Youre angry because we laugh at the lefts pitiful crying all the time. Dont project your emotions on us. We are enjoying life while you angry lefties make troll threads like this. Relax, you are only going to have to deal with Trump for YEARS!!!!!
> 
> Lefties are ANGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


^^^^ hysterical; given those are actually rightwingers in Venezuela protesting Hugo Chavez.

The Truth About Venezuela’s Right-Wing Opposition – Venezuela Solidarity Campaign


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Why don’t you answer?


----------



## Godboy (Dec 11, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


...because you're corny.


----------



## Correll (Dec 12, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





I did, and instead of making a point, you just asked another question.


Time for you to engage in actual dialog, instead of being a dick.


THat was rhetorical, I know you can't help it.


----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Dumbfuck...

I asked, _”so in legal terms, what happens to the ban on slavery if that ban is repealed,”_ And you responded with, _”why do you ask?”_

_”Why do you ask,”_ does not actually answer the question, _”so in legal terms, what happens to the ban on slavery if that ban is repealed?”_ Please tell me you’re not too retarded to comprehend that?

But that’s ok, I understand why you didn’t want to answer and your reluctance to answer actually revealed you know Moore called for the return of slavery, even if you’re not man enough, or intelligent enough, to admit it.


----------



## Correll (Dec 12, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Why so upset? All I wanted was for you to make your point, such as it is, and stop pussy footing around.

Why was that so hard for you?


Now.


Link to the quote, or STFU.


----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


My point is made. You made it when you showed you’re too afraid to answer my last question.


----------



## Correll (Dec 12, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Says the man that didn't post the link to the quote he is talking about.


----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Link to what quote?

Why don’t you simply answer the question I asked you? What are you so afraid of?


----------



## Correll (Dec 12, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




The quote to support your claim that he wants to repeal the 13th, and reinstitute slavery.

You've been pussyfooting around for days. 

So, let's see it.

Or admit that you were just talking shit.


----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL 

You’re too funny. You refuse to answer my question but you demand I answer yours.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 12, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> Pretty much every time I see one of you post, you're calling someone nasty names, or spouting off some ridiculous conspiracy theory, or gnashing your teeth while stereotyping some group and declaring what scum they are, spittle flying from your lips while your face turns a bright neon red and your eyes bug out of your head.
> 
> Why can't you just talk calmly and rationally like a civilized person? Why must everything you say/write be tinged with rage?


Because we’re deplorable.


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I did answer your question, ie the 13th.

Your question is based on your unsupported claim that he wants to repeal that in order to reintroduce slavery.


I asked for the link supporting your claim. 


Provide it and I will respond appropriately.


----------



## Faun (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You didn’t answer the question of legally, what happens to the ban on slavery if the 13th Amendment were to be repealed.


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





YOu have not supported the assumption of your question, ie that he wants to repeal it and re institute slavery.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I guess the return to slavery has hit a snag, the illegalization of gays, and the kicking of muslims and women out of political office also........


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Are you high right now? Or just bat shit crazy?


Oh, wait, you are a lying whore. 


Cause you know as well as I do, that none of that is anyone's agenda.


I guess on some level, you know that the truth is your enemy.


Doesn't that raise a red flag for you on any level?


----------



## Faun (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


My question is irrelevant to Moore’s position. Why are you so afraid to answer it?


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Your denial of the context is absurd. And thus dismissed.

Your attempt to deflect from my reasonable request by trying to make this about me, is noted and held against you as proof of your dishonesty.


No one is suggesting repeal of the 13th, nor bringing back slavery.


Try to be less of a dishonest person.


----------



## Faun (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Now you’re just flat out lying. Yes, repealing the 13th Amendment was suggested. Your empty denials do not change that.

Now then.... legally speaking, what happens to the ban on slavery if the 13th Amendment were to be repealed?


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Link please.


----------



## Faun (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I don’t provide links or answer questions for posters who refuse to respond in kind.


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




That's a good policy.

Of course I answered your question, and just want you to support the premise of your next question.


Because otherwise, it seems like propaganda, just asking a question to create the illusion that it is an issue.


----------



## Faun (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


My question, which you’re afraid to answer, was predicated upon the first question.

You don’t want to answer but you want me to answer yours.

As you said, it’s a good policy not to engage with such posters and I agree. You want me to answer your questions, then you have to do the same.

_Legally speaking, what happens to the ban on slavery if the 13th Amendment is repealed?_

Run, Forrest! Run!!!


----------



## Correll (Dec 13, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Got it, you won't support your claim that anyone is suggesting getting rid of the 13th amendment and reinstituting slavery.


Your excuses for not doing that are noted and dismissed.


I can only conclude that you are a propagandist engaged in race baiting and panic mongering.


----------



## Faun (Dec 13, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Frame that however it makes you feel good, you’re still refusing to answer my question while you insist I should answer yours...

_Legally speaking, what happens to the ban on slavery if the 13th Amendment is repealed?_

Run, Forrest! Run!!!


----------

